# 3rd Times a Charm***Round 3 of Clomid (TTC#1)



## Hope1409

Hi ladies!! So tomorrow I start round three of clomid. As you can tell from my signature, 50mg helps me ovulate, but we seem to keep getting bfn's. Please feel free to join, share your success stories and let's go through our clomid journey together for those of us still waiting for those double pink lines!

Let's make May Magical Conception Month :hugs:


----------



## Noora

hey hope.. i O on my own but been trying for a while with no luck.. so my dr suggested clomid and i soooo agreed... tonight i'll take my last pill and i'm doing CD 3-7... my dr wanted me to 5-9 but i read a lot of success stories by taking it 3-7. 

i had two early MCs :(, one Nov 2010 and second Dece 2011>> no reason ... i read a lot of MCs statitics on clomid but i'm kind off scared

BABY DUST TO US


----------



## Hope1409

I am so sorry about your miscarriages, I had an early one too back in August. We waited 2 months to start trying again. I always use digital opk's and always got the smiley so I never assumed I wasn't ovulating...especially since I fell pregnant. When I went for my annual in Feb, I pushed for some tests so my gyno did a thyroid test which came back normal and also a day21 test which came back at 5.1. I guess my body gears up to ovulate, but not very strong. So that's why he gave me clomid and I take it on days 3-7 as well.

I haven't read anything about mc with clomid. I rather not google that since I drive myself google crazy with everything else, lol. I just pray this time we catch the egg because I only have one refill left (he gave me 4 months worth) then I go back and he might send me and dh to a specialist. 

Do you have any side effects with clomid?


----------



## MamfaJane

Hi :) 
I was in the previous Clomid 2nd time round thread but only because there wasn't a 3rd round group ;) I finished my last dose of 100mg CD5-9 this morning. Only the usual ovary cramping and hot flushes to report so far. Apparently 3rd time really is the charm with Clomid, with most ladies getting their BFP's in the 3rd round. Good luck everyone


----------



## Hope1409

MamfaJane said:


> Hi :)
> I was in the previous Clomid 2nd time round thread but only because there wasn't a 3rd round group ;) I finished my last dose of 100mg CD5-9 this morning. Only the usual ovary cramping and hot flushes to report so far. Apparently 3rd time really is the charm with Clomid, with most ladies getting their BFP's in the 3rd round. Good luck everyone

Hiii, I remember you from the other thread!!! Ooohh how I hope and pray you are right about the 3rd time being it! That would be so great. I take my first pill tomorrow. Af has become very heavy thanks to clomid. Last cycle it was intense along with the cramping. This time I spotted a day before my full flow which never ever happens to me. Are you being monitored at all? I am no longer going in for day21 tests so I basically have to reply on ov symptoms :shrug:


----------



## MamfaJane

I haven't been monitored so far and this has irritated me slightly, my gynae has consistently been 'away' every time I need to go for a scan (3 months in a row). I ovulated on my own without the Clomid, I was given Clomid to strengthen my eggs and make my cycles more reliable, but I'm still wondering if it's really working, I've had strong O pains and pos OPK's but I've decided to take matters into my own hands this time round and go have a CD21 Progesterone test with my GP. I'm trying Preseed and CB Digi OPK tests this month too.

My AF was really heavy last month, couldnt go to gym for a week because it was that bad, but I haven't had any spotting, it's more like AF starts in full force on day 1, usually my second day is heavier but that hasn't been the case with Clomid. How did you find your side effects during the second round compared to the first? 

I'm sending you lots of baby dust - hopefully we'll get it right this time


----------



## Hope1409

MamfaJane said:


> I haven't been monitored so far and this has irritated me slightly, my gynae has consistently been 'away' every time I need to go for a scan (3 months in a row). I ovulated on my own without the Clomid, I was given Clomid to strengthen my eggs and make my cycles more reliable, but I'm still wondering if it's really working, I've had strong O pains and pos OPK's but I've decided to take matters into my own hands this time round and go have a CD21 Progesterone test with my GP. I'm trying Preseed and CB Digi OPK tests this month too.
> 
> My AF was really heavy last month, couldnt go to gym for a week because it was that bad, but I haven't had any spotting, it's more like AF starts in full force on day 1, usually my second day is heavier but that hasn't been the case with Clomid. How did you find your side effects during the second round compared to the first?
> 
> I'm sending you lots of baby dust - hopefully we'll get it right this time

Side effects while taking clomid seem to be none. I was a bit more moody the second round but not enough to call it a "clomid side effect." I usually just get really gassy and crampy around ovulation. The first round was worse than the second. 

As for the af cramps, the first round I started cramping a week before she was due. This month she just cramped me 2 days on and off and then spotting for one day and then full force yesterday. 

Fingers crossed for us that we get our BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Hello ladies! I'm not on my 3rd round of Clomid but I am in my TWW for round 2 and I just want to say best of luck and I'm praying for BFP's!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys - I was on the "Proscribed clomid but already ovulate on my own" thread. Hope you don't mind me joining here as I am only in my tww of round 2 clomid/iui. I did 100mg again with an iui this past Saturday. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## notoptimistic

actually - come to think of it, this is my third round of clomid. Phew - thought I might be kicked out ;) I forgot about the one round I did without the iui before I met with the fertility specialist for the first time.


----------



## Noora

Hope1409 said:


> I am so sorry about your miscarriages, I had an early one too back in August. We waited 2 months to start trying again. I always use digital opk's and always got the smiley so I never assumed I wasn't ovulating...especially since I fell pregnant. When I went for my annual in Feb, I pushed for some tests so my gyno did a thyroid test which came back normal and also a day21 test which came back at 5.1. I guess my body gears up to ovulate, but not very strong. So that's why he gave me clomid and I take it on days 3-7 as well.
> 
> I haven't read anything about mc with clomid. I rather not google that since I drive myself google crazy with everything else, lol. I just pray this time we catch the egg because I only have one refill left (he gave me 4 months worth) then I go back and he might send me and dh to a specialist.
> 
> Do you have any side effects with clomid?

I really wish you better luck this time :happydance: stay positive

my CD21 test was 27, which is great according to my doctor and I also had another one last month but this time two days before my period and it was 19also great coz above 5 after O time is good..thats why i will have to do only two rounds if this one doesn't work , next one will one will be 100.

I have no side effects with clomid other than hotflashes, what about you?

baby dust to you


----------



## Hope1409

Welcome ladies! Everyone is welcome so no need to worry about being kicked out, haha :flower: the more the merrier because all you ladies are a great support system!

I take my first pill tonight for round 3. Last month I had the relaxed approach but this month I am really nervous knowing I only have one refill left if this one doesn't work. I am trying not to over think but that's not always the case with me, lol. I was reading more success stories on google yesterday and how a lot of people got bfp's on the third and fourth rounds. Then I went to bed and had a dream I had a baby girl. It felt very real :shrug:


----------



## egg muffin

Hi everyone ,m new here. AF came today starting 3rd cycle of clomid 50mg tom cd 2-6 .
Hope n hope we all get preg by the end of may .

Lots of baby vibes your way !

I don't know y we're not catching the egg 

xxx


----------



## Hope1409

Welcome egg muffin! Glad you came over from the other thread :) We are very close in cycles. I am taking mine days 3-7, today being cd3. I really don't know why I am so nervous this time around. I just have to "not think about it"..ya right! Let's hope we catch the eggie this time :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## sasha0430

Hey girls...I would like to join...I am waiting on AF...I am 17DPO and started to spot today so I should have af by tomorrow I hope so that I can get on with a round three...then I am starting 3rd round of clomid...what time do you all take it...I took it at night for last two cycles...I did not ovulate on first round of clomid but did on second...I think I had more side effects on first round...on my second round I was more emotional second and third day on the pill and seem that I was ok after that...well God please let this be a BFP round for all of us...


----------



## rowdyratts

That's awesome that the medication has helped. Have you also tried natural solutions? Maybe talk to a nutritionist?


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Hi Ladies! I'm on my third round of Clomid and am 4DPO. FXed that this is it! Isn't the TWW killer?


----------



## Hope1409

:hi: Welcome ladies, I am so glad you have all joined :thumbup:

For the most part I don't get side effects from clomid, it's only during and after ovulation when I get the sore bbs and the expanded stomach that feels like its been filled with air, lol. I do have to agree that the first month was more intense than this last round. I pray this third round treats us all well.:hugs:

First round I took my clomid at 8pm, last month I took it at 9pm and tonight I plan to go back to taking it at 8pm again. 

The TWW sucks but we will all be there shortly and hopefully we will all end it with our BFP :happydance:


----------



## imanny

Hello all! I am from the second round of clomid thread. Would like to join although i haven't started my 3rd round yet. Took HPT today and got a BFN. So frustrated! Waiting for AF to come and start my 3rd round. I'll be taking clomid on CD2-6. I hope it's ok that i join this thread now.
I really..really..really hope that the 3rd time will bring me luck.

Ladies, do you have any suggestions as to other things that i can do to help me conceive besides taking clomid? I don't mind the side effects of clomid as long as i can conceive but many BFN cycles even on clomid makes me really wonder if i can ever get pregnant after this. I have PCOS, and a bit overweight...tried to exercise but with my work schedules I can't seem to make time to exercise regularly. But if it's the only way to make me conceive, heck i'll force myself to do it!


----------



## egg muffin

Hi everyone , @hope I'm too scared a lot this time , I've been taking my med in the afternoon previous 2 cycles,time doesn't really matter my consultant


----------



## egg muffin

Hi everyone , @hope I'm too scared a lot this time , I've been taking my med in the afternoon previous 2 cycles,time doesn't really matter my consultant said if ur taking in the morning take daily in the morn ,if ur taking in the afternoon do that daily in the noon. I'll take my med around 2pm today which I did the last two cycles. It's so funny how can the med know what time is it n start working accordingly lol. 

I did the same the first mth ,went for scan on cd 11 n they said I've developed eggs n they were mature ,

This month I'll be having bed every other day after AF stops, n no opks or anything ad I never do that ,if its going to happen it WiLL happen even without trCking or charting provided u have sex everyother day .

X


----------



## ItsMyTyme

So I'm still in my TWW of round 2 and waiting to start round 3 but for some reason I feel real discouraged like it is NEVER going to happen! Do any of you ladies ever feel that way?


----------



## sasha0430

ItsMyTyme said:


> So I'm still in my TWW of round 2 and waiting to start round 3 but for some reason I feel real discouraged like it is NEVER going to happen! Do any of you ladies ever feel that way?

This is how I feel today ItsMyTime: Just having a hard time this morning...I am expecting any time and feel so defeated with this whole process...And to top it all off my body is toying with me...I am 18 DPO started spotting yesterday and she is just waiting to show her face...I wish she would already so I can move on to the next cycle...I just want to be able to not to think about it...to top it all off I have baby shower next Saturday and then birthday party for our friends one year old little girl...We will more then likely be the only couple without a kid there...


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Oh I hate that!!! I had a birthday party a couple weeks ago and we were the only couple that didnt have kids. It makes me feel so out of place! and then a baby shower? oh goodness i would be losing it! my mind likes to work overtime so trying to not think about it and stay calm is a no go. I hope things turn out well! I also noticed you have never had a BFP seems we have more in common than you think!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been able to check in today. I was at the office all day and then attempted to do some Mothers Day shopping for my mom and MIL and that was just tough. It could have been me this year too, celebrating with my one month old and my dh :cry: I really wonder if it will ever get any easier. 

Day 2 of clomid round 3 is almost to an end :thumbup: I think I am experiencing some hot flashes this time around. I am not sure if it's clomid or if it is just really hot inside my house, lol.


----------



## egg muffin

Hi everyone ,today is going to be.my second day of taking clomid round 3. I am also having a real hard time this morning. All thevway so discouraged n heartbroken as I always thought clomid would only take a couple of mths for me,can't imagine myself going into 3rd cycle without success.hope r u too on 50mg ? ItsMyTime do u have pcos ? 

I think there r not a few ppl who have to enter the 3rd round n it takes some time before it works.I just had a call from my fertility nurse,she said if I don't get bfp after 3rd rd God Forbid ! They'll make me an appointment with the consultant,n discuss what's going to be next,she said u can then discuss abt having an Hsg done,n most probably they won't give me any more clomid but might give me couple of cycles break n see how my cycles go becoz she said,most ppl conceive after they stop clomid.

A also asked her is it possible if smbody O the first mth n then they didn't the 2nd? She said its very unlikely becoz when they see the 1st mth u Ovulated n its all established u normally do ovulate with that n hence needed no more Ultrasound monitoring . 

This is the exact talk I had with her awhile ago.

Hope it may help all of you too.

M so hopeless now.. 

Pray


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Hey egg. No as far as I know I don't have PCOS but were just in the first steps and havent done a lot of testing. He told me that everything seemed normal normal length and all with no problems so he doesnt understand why it hasnt happened for me yet.


----------



## egg muffin

Best of luck itsmytime! 
Hope you get ur miracle bfp very very soon ,,,
Baby Dust to everyone here !


----------



## Hope1409

egg, yes I am on 50mg as well. my doc doesn't want to increase the dosage since i ovulated well on them so we will see. he only gave me 4 rounds so maybe if i dont get my bfp by then, he will up it for the next 2 months? not sure of anything anymore.

i duno this cycle i am just so bla. i cant even get myself to think of bding in a few days. it has become such a chore honestly. i wish time wasnt against us otherwise i would be ntnp and i am sure i would get my bfp the first try!!! ugh.


----------



## agape love

Sasha....I so understand the baby shower drama. I am hosting my BF's baby shower next weekend and she had her baby a week ago today. It has been hard the whole time and I don't see it getting easier. I hope it does by getting my BFP.

Itsmytyme...I have never had a BFP either and was diagnosed with PCOS Feb 2012. Started metformin this month 1000mg and 100 mg clomid (2nd round). The first round of clomid 50mg did not make me ovulate.

Egg.... I have heard that a lot get BFPs after stopping fertility drugs as well. Strange but after round 3 I may take a 3 month hiatus. I say that but then I want this so bad I will probably continue...who knows. I just don't want to rush into IUI or IVF too soon. The fact that I have never ovulated with my DH makes me believe once I do that will be all it takes.

Baby dust and GL to all you wonderful ladies. 

I do have a question as I have never ovulated (as far as we know). I am on CD12 and I am doing no testing and charting but I have been feeling really crampy life AF and BBs are extremely tender. Can you guys tell me your signs of O. Thanks


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Agape when I O'd last week I felt full like my whole pelvic area had eaten its full at a buffet. I also had some weird cramps. They felt like AF but not 100% more like that painful gas feeling but it was on my ovaries. Best of luck to you! it sounds like an O to me!!


----------



## egg muffin

Hi agape n itsmytime I had the same kinda dull feelings my last cycle, not much like AF but similar ,n I guess may be that was O ,not sure :s n that was a week n a half that I had these off n on around 2ww n we didn't bd during that time..... 

Hope same here,doc saw the 1st cycle,that I did O,so they didn't increase the dose as its said, if a minimum dose makes you O,there's no need to up it. 

Let's hope so,I'm so kind of freakin frustrated this month that I'm almost hopeless.but in hope that if they give me a break after 3rd it might happen ,God knows the best.

I've 2 Qs from u guys :

Are u planing to do smth different this cycle,my being the last I'm scared the doc might not give me any more clomid. ?

And does anyone of u exercise I mean abdominal crunches but a light workout on clomid n ttc? 
I was scared it may affect my o ,so I stopped exercising before startiing 1st cycle of clomid, is it not safe to exercise or shall I continue? I really loved a 15 to 20 min exe a day . 

N feel like a fat person now esp around my hips :( n legs


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Egg from what I understand if you exercise normally and you do end up pregnant you can still exercise but not as hard. I guess that would be the same for TTC.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Doe Clomid turn anyone else into an emotional mess? I've been super weepy and am not sure if it's the Clomid or general frustration with TTC. I just seem to be having a rough week :(


----------



## sasha0430

Well CD 1 for me and tomorrow I start my third round of clomid...

HopinAndPrayn- I am more emotional than usual on clomidmostly first few days I take it and then it kind of goes away..

egg muffin-I do zumba 2 to 3 times a week and I also run well jogg...so you can say I do some type of exercise 3 to 4 times a week for about an hour...i have asked my ob if I should exercise while on clomid and she said that it would be actually good for me to continue...like It Is My Time said, my doc has told me as long as I do not take up any new things I can keep exercising even through pregnancy...she also said just make sure to drink plenty of water and listen to your body...

It Is My Time how are you doing...what DPO are you?

O yea I felt same way as It Is My Time when I ovulated...my lower belly seemed so bloated and at times it hurt to the touch...for me bd was almost painful one night...

Any of you had psychich reading? I want to do it but I am scared they will tell me that I will never have one or tell me that I will have one in 2 years...so I guess I should not do it if I feel that way...

Lots and lots and lots of baby dust to all ttc'rs


----------



## Hope1409

well ladies, today is cd6 for me and i am pretty much done with af...just a little bit of brown spotting (sorry tmi). something unusual though that i wanted to ask you ladies. i just used the bathroom, and when i wiped, it was as if there was cm which i never get this early. it almost resembled snot, lol. the watery kind when your allergies build up haha. i don't know what to make of it because i usually ovulate cd-15-16....is it possible to even o without finishing af? :shrug:

off topic, is it just me or does the bandb website being off? half my pages and icons load and the rest dont?


----------



## MamfaJane

Hope1409 said:


> well ladies, today is cd6 for me and i am pretty much done with af...just a little bit of brown spotting (sorry tmi). something unusual though that i wanted to ask you ladies. i just used the bathroom, and when i wiped, it was as if there was cm which i never get this early. it almost resembled snot, lol. the watery kind when your allergies build up haha. i don't know what to make of it because i usually ovulate cd-15-16....is it possible to even o without finishing af? :shrug:
> 
> off topic, is it just me or does the bandb website being off? half my pages and icons load and the rest dont?

I had exactly the same CM on CD4 this round, my gynae told me that it does happen but that I probably didn't O that early, you only O that early if you have really short cycles, we BD'd anyway ;)


----------



## StayHopeful

Hiladies, I'm headed over here from the 2nd round thread. AF should show today, it's due today and my temp was down this morning. I go in to see the ob on studs and he wants me to do 25mg this time since I'm evidently super sensitive, I had double o and a thin lining this time on 50mg. Ugh, I'm trying to be optimistic but I'm pretty bummed out right now.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies....thank goodness its friday because that means i take my last pill tonight for this round!!!! :happydance: 

For some reason i feel so drained this month, i cant even get myself to initiate bding with dh...i think all those months (almost a year actually) is finally catching up to me and i am starting to lose that light at the end of the tunnel. someone snap me out of it!!! lol.

Stayhopeful, would your doc consider keeping you on the 50mg but say maybe give you a 1 month break from clomid? would that help in rebuilding your lining at all? Either way, your doc knows best and is doing what is in the best interest for your health and also the safety of your little bean...it's nest has to be perfect :)

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## egg muffin

Hello , thanx @Sasha I think after this two months' break from exerciseim gonna start again from Mon, 
Afterall we shoudnt worry at all as our Doctors would do whatever is in our best interest. Ur so right hope.
I'm trying my best to relax this mth, 

N simply forget about everything ... (lets hope so) ;p 

X


----------



## StayHopeful

Well I don't know what to think no AF yet. On my 1st round of Clomid I got my temp drop and she was here by 10 that same morning. I had some AF cramping this morning so put on a pad, there's a hint of brown in one spot but nothing else, even when I wipe. I checked my cm again and there was a little blood in it, bt not much. And now my cramps feel almost more like gas, but lower (not sure if that makes sense). I don't want to get my hopes up.

I think the doctor really wanted me to move down to 25mg, he even mentioned doing it this cycle and then decided to stay with 50. I guess I just respond very enthusiastically. I guess he knows what he's doing... I'm scared I wont o on the lower dose though.


----------



## Hope1409

I am sure everything will be fine with the 25mg. If you o really good on the 50, I don't see why you wouldn't o on the 25mg. How many dpo are you? Maybe you had late implantation? Have done any recent hpt's?


----------



## StayHopeful

AF arrived for sure today. At least I know what's going on... I go in for a scan on Tues (since I was overstimulated, my doctor wants to make sure everything looks normal) and then I'll start my 25mg.


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck stayhopeful and keep us posted after your docs visit. Your lucky you're getting monitored still. I am on my own this cycle and next cycle (if there is one) hehe. Let's hope this 3rd round will do the trick for us all :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx and :dust: for all of us!


----------



## eebee

So onto round 3 for me. 50mg to make me ovulate but haven't caught it yet. Having to change the days we have sex this month ue to visiting friends so instead of 12, 14 and 16 with ovulation on 14 it will be 11, 13, 14 and 16. hopefully we'll catch it this time...just had far too many people wit bad news this past month, we would like some happy!


----------



## Hope1409

:hi: eebee! I am in the same boat as you. 50mg makes me ovulate but we can't seem to catch that egg. Hopefully this month is the month for us all!

I have been super stressed this month, kind of going through a family issue (sister is going through a separation) so that whole situation is a huge stress on me. I am trying to be calm to not mess up my chances this month due to stress but it's really hard. I am cd11 today and we should have started bding yesterday but I just wasn't in the mood. So we are starting today. I don't want to think I wasted a clomid cycle by not bding enough, you know.

How's everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## eebee

Hi Hope :) Sorry to hear about your sister, hopefully we'll both get our good news!

Really hoping that having sex the day before ovulation instead of 2 days before will help catch the egg this month. At least the weekend away to visit friends will give us some stress-free time if nothing else.


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks eebee. It's just a messed up situation all around, especially with two little kids in the picture too. It breaks my heart. I hate seeing her this way and with my trip coming up on monday i feel guilty leaving her and in all of this my fertile window is when we are traveling!!! can you see my stress overload now, lol...i just want to pull out my hair. i did manage to remember to poas and no surge yet. 

I think in your case, you bded before your surge so you're ok. You ovulate 12-36 hours after the surge so I am sure just doing the bd one day before the surge still has you covered. :)


----------



## agape love

Alright ladies...we did it ....we ovulated this month on 100mg clomid. I am so excited as this is my first time ovulating since I have been married. I am officially in my TWW. Had scan today and dr saw corpus lutuem (sp?) which indicated ov. We have been BDing everyday since the end of AF ( i know should be every other day ). 

I am going to try not to obsessed but tugging hasn't stopped since Sunday and BBs are really sore. I want this so bad (as we all do). Pray I don't drive me crazy and I will be praying for you. 

GL and baby dust to us all. We need BFPs


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Still waiting for AF to come (suppose to be friday) :( No symptoms as of yet i feel like my normal self. How is Clomid treating everyone this cycle?


----------



## Hope1409

ItsMyTyme said:


> Still waiting for AF to come (suppose to be friday) :( No symptoms as of yet i feel like my normal self. How is Clomid treating everyone this cycle?

Hopefully she stays away for 9 months!!! When do you plan on testing? Are you waiting for your af date to pass before poas? Clomid was the usual for me. Only difference this time was at nights when I went to bed, the bottoms of my feet were burning. Almost like little needles. It went away after like 2 days, it could have just been me walking around in thin flip flops on hot concrete, lol.

i have been really stressed out this month with a family crisis and I am so worried the stress is going to mess up my chances of conceiving. My fertile window is right around the corner.


----------



## StayHopeful

Well I started round 3 today. I saw the doctor yesterday, he didn't do a scan but just felt my ovaries to make sure they were back to normal. Because AF was so light though he ordered a blood HcG test. I knew it would be negative but it was hard not to get my hopes up and I was still bummed out when I got the call from the doctors office today. We'll probably start bding every other day starting Sat. I took Clomid CD 3-7 before and didn't o until CD 18, so it may be even later this time since I'm taking it days 5-9.


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> Well I started round 3 today. I saw the doctor yesterday, he didn't do a scan but just felt my ovaries to make sure they were back to normal. Because AF was so light though he ordered a blood HcG test. I knew it would be negative but it was hard not to get my hopes up and I was still bummed out when I got the call from the doctors office today. We'll probably start bding every other day starting Sat. I took Clomid CD 3-7 before and didn't o until CD 18, so it may be even later this time since I'm taking it days 5-9.

Hopefully this cycle will be our turn! I am cd12 today, we started bding last night. I have so much going on around me i cant even get myself in the mood. My opks are still negative. I only have 5 left and have decided once they finish and if i still havent gotten my surge, i am not going to buy more. Lets see how this approach works this time.


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Hope I'm waiting until after it passes. Ive learned not to get my hopes up due to they always get slammed down. so ive learned to think of it as AF is ALWAYS coming that way i can be surprised when it doesnt come! Good luck to all you ladies and here's praying someone gets a BFP soon!!!


----------



## egg muffin

Hi everyone sorry for not popping in for the last few days,as I've been extremely busy. So today's cd 13 for me, n we started bding yesterday. It wil be every other day. I'm not tracking anything just doing it alternate days. 

I'm so knackered n so distracted n so hopeless as if it might not happen again this month(may be my last on clomid as said by my fertility nurse) who knows whats gonna happen again .

I really hope ,wish and Pray that God Almighty give us all ,cute babies in our lives n make us feel sense of security, make us able to have children n bless us all... Amen 

X


----------



## Hope1409

:hi: ladies, how is everyone? Itsmytyme, did af ever show her face? I hope not. 

Egg muffin I hear where you're coming from. Next month is my last clomid month if I don't get my bfp by then. It's so stressful. Let's try and stay positive and pray that this month is our month!! :hugs:


Hi ladies, first off, congrats to all the new BFP's. With each new bfp, I have more and more hope 

Afm, dh and i were dtd every other day until I got my surge yesterday cd15 and have been dtd yesterday and today. We leave for our trip in the morning so we have to wake up at 4am to bd so we don't waste a chance lol. We are flying pretty much all of tomorrow so that's the only time we get before leaving for the airport...should be interesting haha! Keep on dtd ladies and let's start having those double pink lines rolling in :happydance:


----------



## eebee

I am on cd7, finished this round of clomid yesterday. Temp has shot up but I am writing that off to a very long lie this morning! One week til ovulation!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm on CD10 and finished my last pill yesterday, now I'm just waiting for o. I have been sooooooo irritable this cycle! Much more so than the last two.


----------



## notoptimistic

Now I am officially on cycle 3 clomid/iui ...got af yesterday which was 15 dpo/dpiui.


----------



## BeachBum

Hey ya'll! I am new to this board. 

I'm only on Cycle 1 of Clomid 50 mg. I took it on CD 5-9 and I'm now on CD 14. I think for the first time in my life I can actually feel myself ovulating! My husband and I have BD'd on CD 7, 10, 13 and we plan to tonight. He's a happy boy! :headspin: Haha! I'm doing the whole legs in the air for 30 min after Bding (not attractive!!) and I'm taking Robitussin for CM. 

I haven't really had bad side effects from Clomid. I think the worst thing was that my eyes were REALLY dry. I had to wear my glasses for a few days. I also had some hot flashes and a little moodiness, but not too bad. 

Good luck you guys!!:dust:


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Hey beachbum have you thought of trying out softcups. I was doing the legs in the air thing and after a while it gets aggravating. but with the softcups it holds on the lil swimmers right there at the cervix. 

To everyone else. I start my 3rd round of clomid last night and honestly am not looking forward to this week. But I was offered to adopt a friend of mines baby (she just found out she was preg) and just 2 mo ago she got a hysterectomy (partial) so were not sure if she will be able to carry. we find out tomorrow. but being as we will still be TTC and seeing Dr. after Dr. I would love to have some opinions! What really worries me is she is somewhat of a partier and being pregnant only slows her down a lil and im worried that if she can carry will i be adopting a baby with health issues bc she is doing things she shouldnt while preg.


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck, Tyme! Where did you get softcups? I put a pillow under my butt and lay there for 30 min after dtd but that gets really old...


----------



## ItsMyTyme

walmart actually... and they were real cheap you get a box of 14 for 7 dollars!!


----------



## BeachBum

Thanks! I'll have to try that. I've never heard of those before.


----------



## agape love

Hey ladies....been away trying not to stress over my first TWW. Right now I don't feel like we are preggo. Not having the usual cramps more like A LOT of pressure in my lower ab. I did take a HPT on 7 and 9dpo and both were BFN.

Guess that means I must wait to be disappointed. OH well still happy we finally ovulated. Wishing babydust and sticky vibes to all you beautiful ladies.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies...how is everyone? We got to Spain yesterday so I am still adjusting to the time change lol. I am also concerned that we missed a crucial day of bding due to our flight. I really hope we are still in the game. We dtd the days leading up to and on the day of o, but because of the time change and flight, I reLly hope missing the day after wasn't a game changer. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx and :dust: hope! I'm on CD12 and waiting to o. I have a scan on Fri.


----------



## MamfaJane

Hey Ladies, I got my 7DPO Progesterone results back this afternoon and its sitting at an incredible 148.6, or 44 in Aud measurements, Im worried that this is too high and confused because usually if I have high progesterone levels my BB's hurt, but I don't even have a twinge in my BB's? I've had light cramping on both sides since 5dpo but nothing major. Has anyone else had a progesterone level this high? Is it ok to have such a high level?


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks stayhopeful and good luck with your scan. Clomid gave me my surge on cd15 this cycle and last...is it staying consistent with you?

Mamafajane, I would think the higher your progesterone levels, the better...but I am no expert so maybe the other ladies will be better help. :) all I know is that if the number is 10+ unmedicated and 15+ medicated, then that's a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## MamfaJane

Hope1409 said:


> Thanks stayhopeful and good luck with your scan. Clomid gave me my surge on cd15 this cycle and last...is it staying consistent with you?
> 
> Mamafajane, I would think the higher your progesterone levels, the better...but I am no expert so maybe the other ladies will be better help. :) all I know is that if the number is 10+ unmedicated and 15+ medicated, then that's a good sign! :thumbup:


Thanks! Fingers crossed its a very good sign, been Googling a bit and have found out my levels are equivalent to progesterone levels in the 1st trimester, it's not a reliable test as there can be other reasons for high progesterone, but it's a good sign. Yayness, can't wait to test on Sat/Sun!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> Thanks stayhopeful and good luck with your scan. Clomid gave me my surge on cd15 this cycle and last...is it staying consistent with you?
> 
> Mamafajane, I would think the higher your progesterone levels, the better...but I am no expert so maybe the other ladies will be better help. :) all I know is that if the number is 10+ unmedicated and 15+ medicated, then that's a good sign! :thumbup:

My surge was day 16 both of my last rounds, but I dropped down to 25mg this cycle so it's hard to know. I started opks today so now I just have to wait...


----------



## StayHopeful

My scan today showed the lower dose of Clomid is still working! I have 2 mature follicles, one on each side. I still have a thin lining (4mm) but it's day 14 and I haven't been o'ing until day 18, so hopefully it will thicken some more before I o. I'm just so relieved I have mature follicles, I was so scared the lower dose of Clomid wouldn't be enough.


----------



## sasha0430

MamfaJane said:


> Hey Ladies, I got my 7DPO Progesterone results back this afternoon and its sitting at an incredible 148.6, or 44 in Aud measurements, Im worried that this is too high and confused because usually if I have high progesterone levels my BB's hurt, but I don't even have a twinge in my BB's? I've had light cramping on both sides since 5dpo but nothing major. Has anyone else had a progesterone level this high? Is it ok to have such a high level?

My progesterone levels were 4.06 first month on clomid (50mg), second mont 100mg, I o'd and my level was 62...my temps stayed high and I had glimmer of hope which of course was crushed by :af: my LH phase was 19 days...this month I will not know until I go for blood workI will keep you postedhowever I hope your high progesterone means BFPo yea I before clomid I would get positive opks, on clomid I am yet to get positive opk and I use digitalso I have decided to stop doing opks lots and lots and lots of baby dust


----------



## sasha0430

Hey girls...it has been a while since I got on here to post...I was just waiting to ovulate...I had to use temp corrector for past three days because I kept waking up at 5am to go to the bathroom so I took temps then instead of 6am....so I have no idea if I ovulated yet or not...we are trying to bd every other day..so far so good however I practically had to make hd to do it..I hope my hd is up to it tonight...he landscapes and it is 90 degrees today so when he gets home tonight he will be super tired just like he was past week...I have been so frustrated with it this month...I tell myself I will not cry and make him feel bad however that does not work...ugh..it also does not help that I have attended 2 baby showers and 1 year old birthday party this past couple of weeks

Anyhowjust wanted to say hey to all and lots and lots and lots of baby dust


----------



## StayHopeful

I got my smiley this morning, which is different. The past 2 clomid cycles I got them on CD17, I took Clomid CD3-7. I use opks in the morning and in the late afternoon/ early evening, usually I get a smiley in the afternoon and then again the next morning, by the evening my surge is over. This time I took Clomid CD 5-9 and it was a lower dose, 25mg instead of 50. My OPK last night was neg so I was surprised to see a positive one this morning. We dtd on Cd 10, 12, and 15 so hopefully if we dtd again tonight we'll catch it. :wacko:


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi ladies, 
Hope you dont mind me popping in, but thought you experienced clomid users may be able to help me 
I am on first round of clomid, taking last pill this evening. I haven't had any symptoms yet, e.g. hot flushes etc. 
Do the symptoms happen whilst you're taking the clomid pills or during the rest of the cycle?
Just wondering if no symptoms may mean, it isnt working? I am on 50mg. 

Also, any of you take EPO with clomid? Read on here this afternoon it's a big no,no and it scared me as i been taking 3000mg of it for last 4 days?


----------



## sasha0430

Hey Stella...I had headaches last day of taking a pill...other symptoms started afterwards and they were hot flashes at night, bloating and emotional...that was on 50mg...and I did not O...I had less hot flashes on 100mg but still had some headaches and bloating before O....o yea and I continue to be emotional however that could be because ttc is very emotional time..I have read that some women do not have any symptoms and some have more that they can handle...are you going to have CD21 progesterone level checked...that will tell you if you o'd or not...


----------



## sasha0430

Question for all...ever since I have been on clomid it feels like when we bd it is very uncomfortable, it almost hurts...anyone else experienced that?


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks Sasha!
No, not having checks. I have only been ttc for 6months but have pcos. Doc was a little reluctant to do anything for me yet, but my last cycle was 10wks long and so I said i just want to regulate my cycles so that we CAN ttc. Seems like we sort of stopped as it seemed pointless, had no idea when/if i was ovulating. 

When you didnt O on 50mg, did you go straight back to doc? I am worried that he thinks i'm being neurotic and worried about going back after 1 mnth if no ovulation happens.


----------



## rara88

Hi ladies, I've been takin clomid for 3months now but this months I'm currently on 11dpo an I've been weeing like every 2hours an been gettin a metallic taste in my mouth for the past 3days at the same time in the mornin an no more throughout the day, did clearblue preg test today an bfn?? Help please


----------



## StayHopeful

Rara, 11dpo is still early. I would wait a few ore days and test again.


----------



## rara88

Hope I get my bfp this month. Has anyone had these sort of symptoms an had a bfp?


----------



## egg muffin

I'm sorry rara I'm also on the 3rd.month but I too experienced the same symptoms last two cycles that I was so sure I could be preg ,but it all ended up in AF .
Pls don't stress,stay calm try not to focus too much on these symptoms as on clomid Ive now realized that clomid is sooo deceiving .. 
Lots n lots of baby dust to all of us !


----------



## StayHopeful

I agree with egg muffin, Clomid is cruel that way. I would just wait and see if AF shows.


----------



## sasha0430

StellaBella24 said:


> Thanks Sasha!
> No, not having checks. I have only been ttc for 6months but have pcos. Doc was a little reluctant to do anything for me yet, but my last cycle was 10wks long and so I said i just want to regulate my cycles so that we CAN ttc. Seems like we sort of stopped as it seemed pointless, had no idea when/if i was ovulating.
> 
> When you didnt O on 50mg, did you go straight back to doc? I am worried that he thinks i'm being neurotic and worried about going back after 1 mnth if no ovulation happens.

I have gone for CD21 blood work and because I did not O she has up me to 100mg...then I had CD21 blood work and it showed that I O'd. I do not think you doc should think you are neurotic...I talk to mine doc office each month...some women have scans prior to CD21 to see if and how many folicals that they gotI guess every dr office is different

I usually O on 10 day after the last clomid pill...I am attaching a link to my charts and it shows when I O's...We have been ttc for a while but this is third cycle on clomid...o yea on fertility friend forum girl said that her friend had no side effects on clomid and has conceived twice and has two boys so you do not have to have any side effects on clomid to have BFPlots and lots of baby dust to you...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/386e57


----------



## sasha0430

I was looking at some posts where women contacted psychic so I was like why not have fun with this so I have send email to Brook and then when I have sent it I was like crap why did I do this...even though I knew I was doing it for fun if she has emailed me and said 2013 or something like that it would still be depressing however I was happy with her answer...lets hope she is right...I did have to send her email and ask what year she is talking about and she did send email back and said 2012I wish it was this month but July and August are not to faragain it is for fun but I do hope fun turns into excitement and happiness following is what she has written to me:

Hi Aleksandra.....I'm being shown a timeframe of July/August for conception or when you find out. A BOY appears for this pregnancy. They're also showing some form of medical assistance, and a "procedure" comes up as well as "meds" (or supplements?). Let me know if this makes sense! Hope to hear of your BFP soon!
Blessings,
Brooke

Last night after lot of pouting (me) we got to bdwhen we were done I looked at my hd and said this concludes out third cycle of Clomid, I got a little chuckle out of him


----------



## ItsMyTyme

sasha who are you going through for the prediction? i know it seems funny but a little insight and hope doesnt hurt anyone. plus ive heard that some psychics hit it dead on! I think it also destresses us and calms us down to have that little bit of info whether its true or not! fx'd to you!!!


----------



## sasha0430

ItsMyTyme said:


> sasha who are you going through for the prediction? i know it seems funny but a little insight and hope doesnt hurt anyone. plus ive heard that some psychics hit it dead on! I think it also destresses us and calms us down to have that little bit of info whether its true or not! fx'd to you!!!

Hey there it's my time...I have used Brooke Jaffe-Cohen and her email is [email protected]...I have goggled several and went with her...so just Google her name...it takes you to her site and from there it tells you what she offers and how to ordere it...


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Thanks ill have to check it out!!


----------



## eebee

I think we've missed this month. We were going to have sex Friday morning and Sunday night (cos of going away so not quite day 10, 12, 14, 16) but on Friday morning it was the last thing that either of us wanted to do so we've only managed Sunday night...and will do again tonight.

Obviously I'm not out til I'm out but I'm not going to pin any hopes on this month being successful.


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Oh eebee ill keep my fingers crossed for you!

I should O here in the next 2-3 days and the hubby has been on point about when we should do it. Lately clomid has taken a bad turn for me and has pushed me into a depression thats very hard to get out! Its not the normal weepy i hate not being preg. deal its a I dont feel like myself type of depression. Im trying to deal with it and its hard and i dont feel like my hubby knows exactly what is going on. Like he knows that its hard and i have been an emotional roller coaster lately but its so hard to explain for him to understand fully. I know he tries. Like yesterday i got in this funk all day and couldnt get out of it. I was just so blah and it wasnt like anything was actually wrong but he was constantly "whats wrong is there anything i can do?" I feel for him because not long after that the wrong thing was said and i snapped. Like i can feel all my emotions simmering on the backburner waiting to just boil over. and i try to explain that its hard to control. But other than that things have been relatively good. Keeping my stress down and doing more to keep occupied. Today im getting storm ready and not thinking too hard about O'ing. Waiting for that miracle BFP. Other than that i've been sick with a virus for the past 3 weeks and have been toughing it out without meds and it sucks! Just hope it doesnt effect this cycle. Not only that i think im going to get a new Dr. Mine is being stubborn about giving me my full panel and wont test the hubby until after im tested and results are in... so it will be the 5th cycle before he does anything. Its rediculous!!! He makes me so mad because he was suppose to do these test 5 months ago when i started with the metformin. not only that my metformin will be gone with no other refills until i see him which will throw next cycle off completely. 

I hope everything is going well with all you other ladies and im praying for your BFP's as well. Lots of baby dust and i hope everyone enjoys their tuesday (Ugh cant wait til the weekend!)


----------



## sasha0430

ItsMyTyme said:


> Oh eebee ill keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I should O here in the next 2-3 days and the hubby has been on point about when we should do it. Lately clomid has taken a bad turn for me and has pushed me into a depression thats very hard to get out! Its not the normal weepy i hate not being preg. deal its a I dont feel like myself type of depression. Im trying to deal with it and its hard and i dont feel like my hubby knows exactly what is going on. Like he knows that its hard and i have been an emotional roller coaster lately but its so hard to explain for him to understand fully. I know he tries. Like yesterday i got in this funk all day and couldnt get out of it. I was just so blah and it wasnt like anything was actually wrong but he was constantly "whats wrong is there anything i can do?" I feel for him because not long after that the wrong thing was said and i snapped. Like i can feel all my emotions simmering on the backburner waiting to just boil over. and i try to explain that its hard to control. But other than that things have been relatively good. Keeping my stress down and doing more to keep occupied. Today im getting storm ready and not thinking too hard about O'ing. Waiting for that miracle BFP. Other than that i've been sick with a virus for the past 3 weeks and have been toughing it out without meds and it sucks! Just hope it doesnt effect this cycle. Not only that i think im going to get a new Dr. Mine is being stubborn about giving me my full panel and wont test the hubby until after im tested and results are in... so it will be the 5th cycle before he does anything. Its rediculous!!! He makes me so mad because he was suppose to do these test 5 months ago when i started with the metformin. not only that my metformin will be gone with no other refills until i see him which will throw next cycle off completely.
> 
> I hope everything is going well with all you other ladies and im praying for your BFP's as well. Lots of baby dust and i hope everyone enjoys their tuesday (Ugh cant wait til the weekend!)

Hang in there It Is My Time...I know what you mean about depression not being just I am pregnant...I had some days where I just wanted to crawl in a whole and die...I hate everything about my lifeI just keep telling my self it is clomid...o yea and crying spells are crazy toothank God it lasts a day or two and goes away...


----------



## sasha0430

eebee said:


> I think we've missed this month. We were going to have sex Friday morning and Sunday night (cos of going away so not quite day 10, 12, 14, 16) but on Friday morning it was the last thing that either of us wanted to do so we've only managed Sunday night...and will do again tonight.
> 
> Obviously I'm not out til I'm out but I'm not going to pin any hopes on this month being successful.

Hang in there eebee...I have read where one girl only bd day before and after ovulation and got pregnant..ttc is tricky...just wanted to say good luck and lots of baby dust...


----------



## StayHopeful

Tyme, I think Clomid does that. My second cycle I was really depressed the whole time and it was definitely more than just the frustration of ttc. Inhale the dthat this cycle though, this cycle I've just been super irritable. I hate it, I watch myself and know I'm overreacting to things, but I can't help it.

Good luck eebee!


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Thanks guys! I know most of it is the clomid and a little has to do with my anxiety and depression... for the most part I just feel like a ticking time bomb!

Oh has anyone had this gurgly sound/feeling in your stomach? Since starting metformin i have them and I'm not too sure what it is. def not gas or hunger its weird.


----------



## eebee

Thanks guys. Just feeling bummed andd have to go to dinner tonight with our friends who got pregnant within about 6 months of getting married, which was a year after we got married. So feeling like we missed out this month and facing this evening is just making me want to crawl under the qulit and not come out.


----------



## notoptimistic

eebee- I know how you feel. I have a friend who got married about 2 weeks before me and she's pregnant with child #2 now. I'll tell you what is keeping me somewhat sane:

1) The fact that some of my friends had their first when they were a couple years older than I am right now (I am 33). 
2) The fact that a few of my friends who are my age and older haven't even started trying yet (some because they are just getting married sometime in the next 6 months, but others because they just don't want to yet for career reasons). 
3) We can always adopt (not a first choice but definitely willing to consider it)


----------



## StayHopeful

My scan today was the best one I've had! I o'd yesterday, for sure one follicle fired and probably another one too. And my lining was 7.8mm, which I'm really happy about because I had trouble last cycle with my lining only being 4mm, which the doctor said was way too thin. That was the main reason I dropped down to 25mg of Clomid. So now my TWW begins... I go in next week for progesterone bloodwork.


----------



## sasha0430

StayHopeful said:


> My scan today was the best one I've had! I o'd yesterday, for sure one follicle fired and probably another one too. And my lining was 7.8mm, which I'm really happy about because I had trouble last cycle with my lining only being 4mm, which the doctor said was way too thin. That was the main reason I dropped down to 25mg of Clomid. So now my TWW begins... I go in next week for progesterone bloodwork.

Yippy for good news...:happydance:...


----------



## Teasel

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining you, I am on 3rd round of Clomid 50mg CD2-6.
Now on CD12. No OPK or thermometer and Idk where to start with CM tbh.

Thanks for reading, wishing hard for you ladies!
Blowing all the baby dust your way :D


----------



## egg muffin

Welcome Teasel ,I also took 50mg 2-6 ,its cd 24 of my 3rd round , best of luck to u 
N ladies any good news? 
Hope1409 when do u plan to test this cycle


----------



## notoptimistic

Welcome Teasel! I am on cd 11, took clomid days 5-9. Last time I ovulated day 17, but we'll see what happens this time. Much better than my natural ovulation that usually occurs between days 22-25!


----------



## sasha0430

Teasel said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you don't mind me joining you, I am on 3rd round of Clomid 50mg CD2-6.
> Now on CD12. No OPK or thermometer and Idk where to start with CM tbh.
> 
> Thanks for reading, wishing hard for you ladies!
> Blowing all the baby dust your way :D

Welcome Teasel...more the merrierwe all need supportI do not always write on here but I read dailylove the support and encouragement I get on hereit would be nice that all of get our BFPs this month


----------



## Teasel

Thanks sasha0430, notoptimistic and egg muffin!

How do you test for O? I just started BBT today, hopefully will get a spike on CD14, 2 days to go!!
Also bought some cheapie OPK's. Is it best to do them in the morning? I have read that some people do 2 a day.

Fx and baby dust to all, let's get our BFP!! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

I do 2 opks a day, I've read it's actually best not to do them in the morning because the surge usually happens during the day and if your surge is shorter, you may miss it on a test. Usually my opks are positive for an evening one and the following morning, then negative again that evening.


----------



## sasha0430

Teasel said:


> Thanks sasha0430, notoptimistic and egg muffin!
> 
> How do you test for O? I just started BBT today, hopefully will get a spike on CD14, 2 days to go!!
> Also bought some cheapie OPK's. Is it best to do them in the morning? I have read that some people do 2 a day.
> 
> Fx and baby dust to all, let's get our BFP!! :)

Since I have been on clomid I have not gotten a positive OPK so I have stopped doing those...well first month on clomid I was on 50mg and did not ovulate so that is why I did not get positive opk...my progesterone that month was 4.06 then next month on 100mg I have ovulated as my progesterone level was 62 but I did not get positive opk...I have used digital OPK so it would be easier to tell when smiley face shows up...just start bd from day 9 and do it every other day or if your hd's swimmers are good you can do it more often...my doc said to bd every other day from day 9 to 21...I would like to do it more around time of O but my hd has performance anxiety when we have to have timed intercourse and to him it seems like it is a chore so it is like pulling teeth even to do every other day...Also since on clomid I O 10 days after last pill so first cycle I took it CD 5-9 and temps went up after CD 19On second round I took it CD 1-5 and Od on CD 15, this month I took it CD 2-6 and according to temps I Od on the 16but everyone is different and I have read you can O anywhere from 5 to 10 days after your last clomid pillreason I took my clomid different days each cycle is because I spot and my doc has told me to count cd 1 when I start spotting and on 5th to take clomid so it ends up being different daysalso I use pre seed before BD and soft cups after BDyour temp drop low on day of O and then they will get higher after that...if you have three temps that are higher then your cover line that means you O'd...I hope that make sense...again everyone is different and this is just what I dogood luck


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA. I was out of the country and I am now back home....it feels good to be home :thumbup:

I am due to test in about 5 days. This trip made my tww go by very stress free, so stress-free that I dont even know how many dpo I am, and I am keeping it that way lol. Really hoping to get my BFP this month. 

How is everyone else doing? Do we have any testers in the coming weeks?


----------



## Teasel

StayHopeful - Thank you for the info. Will definately start doing my OPK's twice a day I think. Until I get no results then I will give up! I have to be honest, I don't hold out a lot of hope for them. What kind do you use? I'm just using the cheapest ones I could get!

sasha0430 - That is so much info and so helpful! Thank you! I am looking forward to charting my temps and hopefully being able to see that I have O'd. 
Third time lucky! Fx for you and baby dust your way!! 

Hi Hope1409 :) Nice to meet you, gald you had a stress free 2WW :D Makes a change hey!? Lets hope for a quick 5 days :)

Gl, Fx and Baby dust!! XxX


----------



## StayHopeful

Teasel, I use the clear blue digital opks. I know they're more expensive, but I always got stressed trying to figure out the lines on the cheapie ones and it's so much easier to just get a smiley face or not.

Welcome back, hope, glad you had a stress-free trip! Fx for you this month!


----------



## notoptimistic

Stayhopeful - I am 100% with you on the cb digital test. I only do digital hpts too bc I don't want the subjectivity involved when you do the other kind (with lines)!


----------



## Teasel

Thank you both! I was thinking the same about the digital version. Has anyone tried the CB Digital monitor?

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.php


----------



## eebee

Is anyone else experiencing really weird bbt this month? I definitely ovulated month 1 and 2 and my bbt chart was great. This month I am 4dpo based on month 1 and 2 ovulating on cd 14 but my temps are just going up and down in no real pattern and ff hasnt given me crosshairs yet.... :-/


----------



## sasha0430

eebee said:


> Is anyone else experiencing really weird bbt this month? I definitely ovulated month 1 and 2 and my bbt chart was great. This month I am 4dpo based on month 1 and 2 ovulating on cd 14 but my temps are just going up and down in no real pattern and ff hasnt given me crosshairs yet.... :-/

It is possible that you are going to O later then you did previous two months...was your tem high or low this morning? Can you attach your chart and let me look? I am chart stocker lol...I am attaching link to mine to ffsometimes temps can be crazypast two months my tww temps looked like I was prego just turned out to be BFN...gl and baby dust to you

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/386e57


----------



## eebee

First time I've shared a chart so I hope this works. This is this month...

My Ovulation Chart 

Round 1 and 2 had very definite dips and rises for ovulation on day 14.


----------



## sasha0430

eebee said:


> First time I've shared a chart so I hope this works. This is this month...
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Round 1 and 2 had very definite dips and rises for ovulation on day 14.

I clicked on it it takes me to ff site but it does not show your chart...


----------



## eebee

I read the "how to share" and it's just not made it any clearer. It's not a VIP only thing is it?

EDIT: AHHHAAA!!! I hadn't scrolled all the way down and actually added which charts to share! So I've put up this month and last month as a comparison. BTW - last month I have a +OPK - I don't actually use OPKs it was just so FF definitely knew that was the right day!


----------



## eebee

Should work now :)

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hope1409

so since last night i have been having a nasty lower backache. i am trying not to read too much into it because it could very well be because of the 12 hour flight back from our trip. this morning im having af like cramps on and off but the fact that clomid has played tricks on me with the cramping the last 2 months, i am just trying to ignore them. 4 more days to go before testing.

is anyone else testing next week?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hope - what cd are you on? Good luck!! I'm cd 13 .. Neg opk today so just a waiting game for my next Iui!


----------



## sasha0430

eebee said:


> Should work now :)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I look at your chart and it seems like you did not O yet..well you might have O'd yesterday, CD 17, but will not know until next two days...gl


----------



## sasha0430

My doc office called to let me know that I did O this month and that my level was 28.85...last time was 62...and month before was 4.06...so now just wait and see...


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Hope - what cd are you on? Good luck!! I'm cd 13 .. Neg opk today so just a waiting game for my next Iui!

af is due on the 4th. clomid has given me 31 day cycles the last 2 months so i am going based off of that. im not sure this month was my month because all day today i have been having backache and af-like cramping and when i used the bathroom a while ago, i had some brown spotting when i wiped. i know it could be IB, but i just dont feel hopeful anymore.


----------



## StayHopeful

You're not out yet, Hope! FX for you!

I'm 4dpo today and having some mild cramping, it almost feels more like gas, but it's low in my abdomen. And I've had a backache for the past few days... I'm trying not to symptom spot because I know I'll drive myself crazy, but it's easier said than done!


----------



## eebee

sasha0430 said:


> eebee said:
> 
> 
> Should work now :)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I look at your chart and it seems like you did not O yet..well you might have O'd yesterday, CD 17, but will not know until next two days...glClick to expand...

And it's back down again today...what the hell! I thought Clomid was supposed to regulate this, not give me two months of perfect ovulation then screw up the 3rd month!!


----------



## Hope1409

Af got me full force this morning, and two days early. I really don't understand what I'm doing wrong that we can't catch the eggie? This next round of clomid will be my last before I go in for other options. And to top it all off, my business partner tells me yesterday that she's pregnant....first try, one time and bam!!!! I am so thrilled for them but I couldn't stop myself from coming home and crying my eyes out!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm so sorry, hope :hugs:


----------



## eebee

Hope - *huge hugs* I hate pregnancy announcements, even more so when it's "we barely had to try".

I had a really bad night last night, was actually lying in bed contemplating giving up this whole ttc and whether or not I could actually cope with adopting. I had my cousin's wee girl over with my aunt and uncle yesterday to cut her hair, she's 9 months and sooooo cute! I just felt horrible cos she was an "oops" and I felt so broken.

Basically forced myself to have sex last night cos I knew if my temp went up today or tomorrow or whenever i'd be kicking myself for missing it. It's gone up today closer to where it normally is post-ovulation so we'll see how it goes the next few days, hopefully it won't drop again tomorrow. If it's still doing weird things by Tuesday I'm phoning the hospital to speak to one of the nurses.


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, eebee! I'm sorry you're having such a hard time!


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck eebee I really hope this months your month! I have been trying to regroup myself since my breakdown Friday night. My dh is super supportive so he always lifts my spirits even though it kills him inside too. Since we have been married the last 3 years, nothing has come easy for us....so why on earth would trying to have a baby be any different, right! :shrug: I start my fourth round of clomid tomorrow and I just don't know what to do with my emotions anymore.

Stayhopeful, how are you coming along? have you been monitored to see if the 25mg is working fine with the whole uterine lining issue? Hopefully this month is your month also :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Hope - it will be three years of marriage for us too with lots of heartbreaks along the way. Two miscarriages, mother passed away, friend died a few weeks after giving birth.. Very bad luck..


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Hope - it will be three years of marriage for us too with lots of heartbreaks along the way. Two miscarriages, mother passed away, friend died a few weeks after giving birth.. Very bad luck..

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I really hope the tides are going to turn for us soon. They have too! I don't know how much longer dh and I can hide behind the "everything is great" facade and put on a smile on our faces for everyone when deep down we are aching and longing for a family of our own. I just really don't understand sometimes, you know?


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm so sorry to hear about your tough years, hope and notoptimistic! We're about to celebrate our 4th anniversary and we've definitely had our ups and downs too. It's been hard to pretend to everyone that we're great when we're struggling with ttc.

I'm cautiously optimistic about this cycle, but trying not to get my hopes up. It looks like 25mg was what I needed. I got my positive OPK on CD16 and o'd on CD17. I went in for a scan on CD14 and my lining was only 4mm so I was really worried, but when I went back in on CD18 it showed it had thickened up to 7.8mm!:happydance: I had two lead follicles when I went in on CD14, one on each ovary. The one on the right definitely fired and my doctor thinks the one on the left most likely fired too. We dtd two days before o, one day before o, the day of o, and the day after o, so hopefully we covered our bases. Today I'm 6dpo and yesterday and today I've been having some mild cramping and quite a bit of gas (sorry, tmi). My bbs are also really sore, more than i remember them being after o last time. I'm doing my best not to symptom spot, but obviously I'm not doing a very good job! :dohh:


----------



## missnomie

I'm on my 3round of clomid , 1DPO today , hope this time is it.


----------



## sasha0430

Well my temps have dropped yesterday so I thought let see what happens this morning and sure enough they have dropped some moreso now waiting on AFHere we go again:cry:...


----------



## notoptimistic

I'm cd 16 today and still waiting to ovulate. Did an opk again this morning and got a negative. I think I'll test again tonight.


----------



## StayHopeful

Most of the time my opks would be negative in the morning, then I'd get my surge during the day and it would be positive that evening.

I'm 7dpo and my temp was a little lower this morning...


----------



## notoptimistic

stayhope - I'm hopeful I'll get a positive tonight, and if I do, time to bd again because I won't be going in for the iui until Wednesday if I get the positive tonight. If it's a negative tonight I'll give hubby the night off. ;) We already bd twice sat night and once last night. A break is probably warranted!


----------



## Hope1409

sasha0430 said:


> Well my temps have dropped yesterday so I thought let see what happens this morning and sure enough they have dropped some moreso now waiting on AFHere we go again:cry:...

So sorry Sasha, I start round 4 today which really sucks! It feels like yesterday when I started this thread and I was so sure the third time was it. Now going into my fourth round, I have lost hope :shrug:


----------



## eebee

FF has finally given me crosshairs...putting me at 3dpo with a much higher coverline than the last two months :/ It's put ovulation day as...the night I was really upset and managed to force myself to have sex so at least I might have timed it fairly well. Not gonna expect anything though.


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Hey everyone just wanted to stop in and say hey and see how everyone has been doing. its been a while since I was last online and now in my TWW of round 3. had some promising signs but not holding to much hope in them. Hope everyone is well and I'm thinking and praying for everyones BFP's!!


----------



## sasha0430

Hope1409 said:


> sasha0430 said:
> 
> 
> Well my temps have dropped yesterday so I thought let see what happens this morning and sure enough they have dropped some moreso now waiting on AFHere we go again:cry:...
> 
> So sorry Sasha, I start round 4 today which really sucks! It feels like yesterday when I started this thread and I was so sure the third time was it. Now going into my fourth round, I have lost hope :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks Hopetww can be such a rollercoaster...well whole process is a rollercoaster and has been for almost two years now...my emotions are up and down...and then temp went up just a little bit this morningI am going to have to put the thermometer in a different bedroom so I can stop tempingI had it put up in the night stand but I dug it out and got low temps yesterday and they had me downwhat I need to do I need to just wait for AF and not temp any more because I rather be disappointed once when AF arrived that several times through out TWWThermometer to me is what kryptonite is to Super Mangot to get rid of itlol


----------



## StayHopeful

ItsMyTyme said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to stop in and say hey and see how everyone has been doing. its been a while since I was last online and now in my TWW of round 3. had some promising signs but not holding to much hope in them. Hope everyone is well and I'm thinking and praying for everyones BFP's!!

GL and :dust: Tyme! Fx that this is your month!

I just got back from getting blood drawn to check my progesterone levels, I'm 8dpo today. Yesterday my temp dipped but it's back up this morning and today I had a lot of creamy/lotiony cm. I've also had backaches the entire TWW and I've had mild cramping for the past few days. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I can't help it :doh:


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Stayhopeful thats how i was when i first started clomid and nothing for the last round but this round i have cramps yesterday and a little today and my back was hurting and all my muscles were sore... Hopefully it is a sign. ill keep my fingers crossed GL and dont stress! (i know i hate it when i hear that... sorry!!) baby dust to you!!


----------



## notoptimistic

CD 17 and still no positive ovulation test. I think ovulation is near though because I am having some stomach discomfort today. Can't wait for my iui and tww!


----------



## sasha0430

I have posted this questions on different thread as well but I wanted to ask on here as well...I have a lot of watery yellow discharge (sorry TMI) and am 10 dpo..it has started yesterday...I am not sure should I just wait it out or call the doc and make sure I do not have some kind of infection......I just do not want to call them for every little thing but if I need to then I will...just wanted to see if anyone experience that on clomid...


----------



## sami_k26

Hope1409 said:


> MamfaJane said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been monitored so far and this has irritated me slightly, my gynae has consistently been 'away' every time I need to go for a scan (3 months in a row). I ovulated on my own without the Clomid, I was given Clomid to strengthen my eggs and make my cycles more reliable, but I'm still wondering if it's really working, I've had strong O pains and pos OPK's but I've decided to take matters into my own hands this time round and go have a CD21 Progesterone test with my GP. I'm trying Preseed and CB Digi OPK tests this month too.
> 
> My AF was really heavy last month, couldnt go to gym for a week because it was that bad, but I haven't had any spotting, it's more like AF starts in full force on day 1, usually my second day is heavier but that hasn't been the case with Clomid. How did you find your side effects during the second round compared to the first?
> 
> I'm sending you lots of baby dust - hopefully we'll get it right this time
> 
> Side effects while taking clomid seem to be none. I was a bit more moody the second round but not enough to call it a "clomid side effect." I usually just get really gassy and crampy around ovulation. The first round was worse than the second.
> 
> As for the af cramps, the first round I started cramping a week before she was due. This month she just cramped me 2 days on and off and then spotting for one day and then full force yesterday.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us that we get our BFP!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


Hi,i finished 4th round of Clomid and I ovulated 4 days before and I am hoping for BFP ...But i didnt feel anything in change my body yet..Anyone help me when BTP with clomid ...what is the symptoms of pregnancy after ovulation..and after how many days after I will feel that ...Thanks


----------



## StayHopeful

sasha0430 said:


> I have posted this questions on different thread as well but I wanted to ask on here as well...I have a lot of watery yellow discharge (sorry TMI) and am 10 dpo..it has started yesterday...I am not sure should I just wait it out or call the doc and make sure I do not have some kind of infection......I just do not want to call them for every little thing but if I need to then I will...just wanted to see if anyone experience that on clomid...

I haven't ever experienced that, sorry!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I'm just resting after my 1st iui, 3rd month of chlomid hoping for 1st +. I've had all sorts of crampy bloated feelings in the previous 2 rounds thinking I was +. I won't test this month until the "6 days before" AF and won't jump to conclusions. Been trying for over a year (I know some have waited much longer and been through much more) so just hoping for babies for all of us and enjoying reading the blogs.


----------



## Hope1409

Sasha, I would think if you don't have any itching or burning then it's most likely not an infection? I am no doctor so I could be totally wrong. If it doesn't go away in the next few days, it doesn't hurt to call your doc or the nurse for some piece of mind. 

2have4kids, welcome and good luck with this round! How was the iui? Was it painful or anything? This 4th round of clomid is my last so I wonder if my doc will suggest iui or something else? I am not too familiar what some of the things are such as iui, trigger shot, injections....it's all too much to take in so I am hoping this month will be the month and I won't need to worry about all those. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Have any of you ladies had issues with low blood pressure while ttc? I'm 8dpo today and when I went to another doctor for something related, mine was pretty low.


----------



## sasha0430

StayHopeful said:


> Have any of you ladies had issues with low blood pressure while ttc? I'm 8dpo today and when I went to another doctor for something related, mine was pretty low.

I have not experienced low blood pressure while ttc well at least not sure that I have...I have not had it chacked lately...Sorry...


----------



## notoptimistic

Stayhopeful - do you remember what the bp was?


----------



## StayHopeful

It was 94/66. Usually I'm about 115/75.


----------



## notoptimistic

I've had blood pressure that low and I was told it was a nice healthy blood pressure!


----------



## StayHopeful

Okay, thanks! That's good to know!


----------



## notoptimistic

No problem. You've got a youthful blood pressure!


----------



## egg muffin

Ladies I'm cd 31 TODAY .no mood to take a test until I miss a few days.. regarding blood pressure,ummn I've never even thought of that being imp in ttc. But I can only get an idea that yours is a healthy one , not to worry about. :) 
Best of Luck ttc 
X


----------



## egg muffin

Just a sad update. Unfortunately I got my AF today. Exact on the date . 7th. 
No more medicine now, ringed the Fertility clinic ,dropped a msg, now they'll let me know what will be next I doubt its going to be an appointment with t consultant n a break after 3 cycles.
I'm so so devastated that I do not feel like talking or smiling in the house. 

I just want it.

X


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, egg muffin! :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

I am so sorry egg. I know nothing I can say can make you feel better but know that all of us ladies here on BnB are here for you.

AFM-I made my appointment with my doc for the end of the month so in case I am not pregnant, i can go speak with him about what the next steps are. Hopefully I won't need though???


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope and egg,fx for both of you that this is your month!


----------



## StayHopeful

Tested again this morning, 11dpo, another :bfn:


----------



## sasha0430

Stay Hopefulit could still be too early to detect pregnancy...some do not get BFP until 14 DPO...

I am 14 DPO today but I am not testing...I cannot bare to see BFN's and I just do not feel very hopeful about this cycle either...I have also stopped temping because that was driving me crazy too...so instead of getting disappointed several times during TWW I am just going to wait on AF and then have a pitty party and continue on to next cycle.my co worker is due on July 15 and I am happy for her but cannot wait until she goes to maternity leaveevery time I see her I wish that was meshe wanted the second child but her husband was sending her mixed signals.so she just stopped taking birth contol and bam she was pregoher hd thinks that she was on birth control and thinks that she got prego because she was on antibiotic and bc did not work..Go figureagain I am happy for her but I also have jealousy issues and I hate that about myselfttc is turning me into a crazy womenthere was really no point to this thread but I just needed to vent


----------



## StayHopeful

Sasha, I think a lot of us can relate to that feeling. It's hard not to feel jealous when you want it so badly. It doesn't make you a mean or bad person, just one who really wants a baby. :hugs:


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Just got my reading from Brooke here's what it says:

Hi Whitney....Have you and your husband been considering either IUI or IVF? Because I am being shown this leading to your BFP....as far as "when" it looks like August/September-ish. A BOY appears for this pregnancy!
Let me know when you get your BFP!
Blessings,
Brooke

Lets see if it comes true!!


----------



## SKP

Im hoping for me as well.


----------



## Hope1409

ItsMyTyme said:


> Just got my reading from Brooke here's what it says:
> 
> Hi Whitney....Have you and your husband been considering either IUI or IVF? Because I am being shown this leading to your BFP....as far as "when" it looks like August/September-ish. A BOY appears for this pregnancy!
> Let me know when you get your BFP!
> Blessings,
> Brooke
> 
> Lets see if it comes true!!

How much does she charge for a reading? Was her reading accurate in terms of the iui? Have you thought or looked into it? I have been scared to get readings done, but at this point, it can't hurt right? Unless shr tells me I won't ever have kids....then I might die!


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Honestly I just e-mailed her and skipped the payment part and wasnt expecting a reading thinking she would catch it but she told me that it would take up to 2 weeks to respond and surprisingly she didnt catch it i guess because she was too busy and e-mailed today


----------



## StellaBella24

Can i ask you experienced ladies ANOTHER question???
I am on first clomid round, 50mg and on cd 18. No ovulation yet!
I am using opks and temping. I've read that others haven't ovulated until cd 19-21 on clomid but I also always get sore nipples in the lead up to ovulation but they aren't sore at all which leads me to think ovulation isn't just around the corner!!

I have had sharp biting pains in ovary area for the last couple of evenings and a little bloating once or twice but nothing has come of it yet.
Any experience on this????


----------



## egg muffin

Thank u so much hope, stayhopeful, n everybody else for t words of encouragement. 
I got a call from my nurse yesterday, telling they give clomid for 6 mths , n if then u don't get preg then they up it I mean what ? Anyways I'm having an app with the consultant on 19th of this month n he'll write down for the medicine. I'm definitely gonna ask him abt upping the dose n Hsg test.
Now this would've been my 4th cycle on clomid if I had the medicine, but now its become a natural break cycle . Well somewhere inside I'm happy that I can try what ppl say , that often a month off n then again starting gets u preg sometimes. I Hope , its not too far now. 
Hope I'm really crossing my fingers for u . N hope every one here don't have to take ny more clomid. 

Good luck x


----------



## StayHopeful

My temp dropped again this morning... It wasn't as big of a drop as I usually see before AF and AF isn't due until Tues, I usually don't see w drop until the day before AF. So I don't know what to think!


----------



## sasha0430

Well girls spotting started this morning so AF usually follows shortly after...I am going to call my doc tomorrow and see what else besides clomid I can do...I am getting inpatient...I guess I am going to go on fourth round of clomid and schedule an appointmentI am so tired of this


----------



## Hope1409

sasha0430 said:


> Well girls spotting started this morning so AF usually follows shortly after...I am going to call my doc tomorrow and see what else besides clomid I can do...I am getting inpatient...I guess I am going to go on fourth round of clomid and schedule an appointmentI am so tired of this

I'm sorry Sasha, I feel your frustration. I just finished my fourth round and I'm due to ovulate in about 5-6 days. I already scheduled my appointment for the end of the month with my gyno to see what the next step is if I don't get my bfp this round. I really hope this fourth and last round is the one for us. At least we know it's "working" looking at our progesterone levels....it's just a matter of catching that egg!


----------



## eebee

Really trying not to symptom spot but it is difficult at 9dpo and I just had a really light steak of pink in my cm when I wiped. I had a kind of pulling sensation earlier today. I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot...


----------



## sasha0430

Well AF showed her face today :cry:...Off to the fourth cycle of clomid..


----------



## lilyV

sasha0430 said:


> Well AF showed her face today :cry:...Off to the fourth cycle of clomid..

I'm so sorry, Sasha.... give it another try, keep your spirits up and maybe this cycle will be it. Look ahead and not behind


----------



## egg muffin

I feel so sorry for you hope1409,sasha n all who recently saw another BFN . I really feel your pain.hoe so u've taken your fourth round pills best of luck. I've an appointment on 19th then I'll be given medicine for the next 3 months I suppose. 
This has naturally become a clomid break for me ,the frustration persists but to some extent it's less this month.i don't understand having pcos ,and being thin as well, why didn't clomid help during the first 3 rounds. 
It's all LUCK.... The nurse said they'll still give me 50mg for another 3 months.


----------



## Hope1409

egg muffin said:


> I feel so sorry for you hope1409,sasha n all who recently saw another BFN . I really feel your pain.hoe so u've taken your fourth round pills best of luck. I've an appointment on 19th then I'll be given medicine for the next 3 months I suppose.
> This has naturally become a clomid break for me ,the frustration persists but to some extent it's less this month.i don't understand having pcos ,and being thin as well, why didn't clomid help during the first 3 rounds.
> It's all LUCK.... The nurse said they'll still give me 50mg for another 3 months.

Good luck with your appointment. I don't have pcos and clomid did work for me, its just so frustrating not catching that egg!!! Now i am mentally driving myself nuts thinking what if my progesterone doesn't maintain high enough for me to implant after ovulation. I need to start making notes for my doc's visit at the end of the month.


----------



## sasha0430

Hope1409 said:


> egg muffin said:
> 
> 
> I feel so sorry for you hope1409,sasha n all who recently saw another BFN . I really feel your pain.hoe so u've taken your fourth round pills best of luck. I've an appointment on 19th then I'll be given medicine for the next 3 months I suppose.
> This has naturally become a clomid break for me ,the frustration persists but to some extent it's less this month.i don't understand having pcos ,and being thin as well, why didn't clomid help during the first 3 rounds.
> It's all LUCK.... The nurse said they'll still give me 50mg for another 3 months.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment. I don't have pcos and clomid did work for me, its just so frustrating not catching that egg!!! Now i am mentally driving myself nuts thinking what if my progesterone doesn't maintain high enough for me to implant after ovulation. I need to start making notes for my doc's visit at the end of the month.Click to expand...

Hope what days do you take Clomid? 

I am getting ready to start my fourth round...I need to get my self out of the rut I am in because feeling down kills me...I need to think positive


----------



## eebee

The very light pink cm last night became spotting today which was red and enough to class as light flow...but then a few hours later it was watery brown...now just before I went to bed it's red again but not as much as earlier today.

Am only 10dpo if I go by my chart, ovulated on cd 19 but if I go by the fact I ovulated on cd14 for the past 2 rounds of Clomid I'm now cd28 which would mean I'm due af but my bbt is still high, no drop at all...I'm so confused!!!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hope1409

Sasha I take my clomid days 3-7 although this last round I think I might have taken it days 4-8. I usually just start af with a heavy flow but this time I spotted heavy for a day and had full flow the following morning. So I counted the full flow as cd1. I am trying to stay positive but I can't help but feel like this time is going to be a bfn too. I was positive every single month and it got me nowhere....so I am slowly losing the light at the end of the tunnel. :/


----------



## sasha0430

Hope1409 said:


> Sasha I take my clomid days 3-7 although this last round I think I might have taken it days 4-8. I usually just start af with a heavy flow but this time I spotted heavy for a day and had full flow the following morning. So I counted the full flow as cd1. I am trying to stay positive but I can't help but feel like this time is going to be a bfn too. I was positive every single month and it got me nowhere....so I am slowly losing the light at the end of the tunnel. :/

Thanks Hope...yea it is hard to keep hope especially since I had such high hopes for the first round of clomid...GL Hope lots of baby dust and hugs


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, AF showed again today. I knew I was out yesterday after my temp dropped, I had a good cry about it and and then decided that I just need a break. We're still going to ttc this cycle, but my doctor isn't going to monitor me since I responded really well to the 25mg of Clomid so he doesn't feel like I need to do scans this time around. I gave my thermometer, opks, and hpts to my best friend tonight and she's going to hide them from me this cycle. She also put a password that I don't know on my phone app so I can't track my cm or symptoms or anything. I think I'm also going to take a BnB break. We're still going to bd every other day once AF is gone, but I feel like ttc has completely taken over my life and I can't handle another disappointing day like yesterday. I need a month where everything doesn't revolve around ttc. So I wish all of you the best of luck, hopefully when I check back in I'll see a whole bunch of :bfp:, maybe even mine!


----------



## Hope1409

Aww stayhopeful, I know how you're feeling. I thought my trip last month would get my mind off ttc but I couldn't do it. It really does take over your life. I am coming up on one year since my mc and looking back, I don't even know where the year went. All I remember from it is constant testing, crying, more testing and more crying. 

I really hope this month "off" will give you your bfp and when you do check back in, we can all share our bfps together! Best of luck to you and feel free to say hi to us if you give yourself a BnB "cheat" day :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, Hope! I'm really rooting for you, I feel like we've been in very similar situations since I joined BnB and I hope that you get your :bfp: this month! I'm sure I won't be able to stay away from here completely, so I'll check back in :winkwink: I just need to step back a bit this month so ttc doesn't take over my life again. GL and :dust:!


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Grrrrrr.... I hate my dr.!!! I went in Monday to FINALLY do all my tests and when I get there he tells me that I'm still normal and everything comes on time so he doesnt see the point in checking me out or wasting my money on tests!! I mean come on! 6 years is a long time to try and ive always been on time but what aggravates me the most is that he goes by assumptions... like whats to say that there isnt some random easily fixed reason as to why its never happened. On the good side i did finally get him to get my husband tested!! It aggravates me that we are 5 mo in to all this and he is finally testing him. All this should have been done BEFORE i got on clomid!

On top of that things are changing lately... my husband is in the recruiting process of joining the Army and honestly I'm scared out of my wits! I wonder what life will be like and all but at the same time I'm excited because we will finally be able to go to a dr. and have ins and things will be sooooo much easier (well not at first) but im just excited and scared about starting a new chapter in our lives!


----------



## eebee

*hugs for everyone*

I had a little cry today cos I thought I was starting to bleed. I'm 11dpo and, same as yesterday, I had some spotting early in the day. Today at about 5:30pm it became more like the start of a period but 2 hours later it was watery brown and hardly anything again. Hoping my temps stay up and this is my month.


----------



## Teasel

StayHopeful, I totally agree that this could be it for you, if you don't stress and chill out. It's far too easy to get dragged down into over analysing and worrying. 
Have a glass of wine and take a deep breath :D
Good luck with relaxing, taking some time out and chilling! See you soon :)

ItsMyTyme, that sounds super stressful! You poor thing! You shoul try not to worry too much though. It's not good for you. 

Will be thinking of you both :)


----------



## ItsMyTyme

eebee Hope this is your month, don't stress you have plenty of support in all of us! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya!

Teasel Thanks! I'm not really stressed just annoyed with my Dr. It just seems that he isnt giving me his full attention when I am there. I am really happy about the army though i wont lie! It will be good to have some good benefits and not having to worry over how I'm going to pay for this doctor or get that test. I know things are still a long way off but i cant help but get excited lol


----------



## eebee

Very likely that I am onto round 4. Temps have dropped for a second day at 13dpo so just waiting on the bleeding to start properly. Think I am going to try days 3-7 instead of 2-6 this month.


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Well, it's round 4 for me! Was a day late and it kind of gave me hope... but it was just a trick :(


----------



## Rosiepooh

I know I am joining this thread later then everyone else, but I am on CD6. We upped my clomid 50 mg this month to 150mg for 5 days. We go in for follicle mapping on Thursday then decide from there when to do the trigger shot. 

If this third round doesn't work then we are taking a break from TTC for a few months. DH and I are both invovled heavily with high school marching band so I don't want to add the stress of IUI ontop of it. We'll still keep trying I guess, but not doing the IUI and all that. Hoping it won't be an issue though and we get our BFP this month!! Well I guess July.... lol


----------



## sasha0430

Welcome Rosiepooh...

I have to vent...I am just waiting around for O...we started bd last night however my hd gets a performance anxiety when he knows we are doing it because it is my fertile week, so needles to say he was not able to finish (I know TMI but I have to went) so I ended up crying but did not let him see me because that puts even more pressure...I hope this is not going to predict rest of this month...I hope he gets his act together because I am not sure how much I can take...:hissy:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around much. I stalk here and there with my phone but its always such a pain to post with an iphone. Welcome to all the newcomers :) Nothing new to report with me. I got my pos opk on cd15 and we are still dtd like crazy lol. This month for some reason when we bd, it feels less stressful and more fun....i am trying the relaxed approach again this month and hopefully we will get our bfp.

I have noticed too that after we bd (sorry tmi), i don't have as much leakage as i did in previous months. i always stay laying down with my bum and legs elavated too. i wonder if that is why i never got my bfp...because i had a lot leak out? but really, doesn't it only take 1 swimmer? lol. ahhh too much to think about!


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Hello ladies! I know it's been a while since I last checked in and seeing all these BFN's are making me a little discouraged :( But I thought I would give a little update on what has been going on with me and my journey!

We got the results to my hubby's SA Friday and he is a little low but still within normal range. The Dr. told me to keep trying and I had to ask him if there was anything else that could be done because trying isn't working. Not trying isnt working either and he asked how I knew. So again for the 4th time since I have started seeing him I told him that we had been together for 10 years and didn't start trying until we got married (6 yrs ago) and before that we weren't preventing or protecting. So he is FINALLY starting my tests and I go in July 6th for my 21 day prog. test. (YAY!!) 

On top of that my hubby has gotten approved for the Army and goes Wed. for the ASVAB's (really excited that things are getting on the ball!!) So soon we will be able to go to a specialist and have everything sorted out!! Other than that I scared the recruiter...Hehe...Apparently they were "rushed" yesterday morning and read some information to my hubby wrong and he was so discouraged by what they said that I tried calling a different recruiter to see what the deal was (they told him he was suspended from the Army...how do you get suspended from something that you were never in??) Well inadvertently I called the next ranking officer (which happened to be the recruiters boss) and at the same time my brother was in the same recruiter's office and he overheard them talking about my husband and he told the recruiter I was mad (which i was just peeved about what was said) Anyway he didnt want to talk to me :( but things are back on the ball and I couldn't be happier. 

I finish round 4 of clomid and now I'm just waiting to ovulate and hoping that this will be our month! There are WAY too many BFN's on this thread!! Baby dust to all and I'm keeping everyone in my prayers that we all get our BFP's ASAP!!!! Don't give up!!!


----------



## Hope1409

That's so great itsmytyme! July 6 will be here in no time! Is this then first time you are having day21 tests done while on clomid? 

Afm, I am cd10 and have been af like cramps since yesterday. From o day up until about 2 days ago, I had sensitive nipps but those seem to have gone away. I have my docs appointment Thursday morning so I plan to test before going there. I really could have sworn we got it this time but now I'm just so down. I really think my issue is not being able to implant. I think my progesterone drops therefore can't maintain implantaton. I am going to talk with the doc about this Thursday and see if there are any tests I can take or if he can just put me on supplements. June marked my 1 year of when i got my first bfp....I never thought it would take this long to fall pregnant again. I am feeling so down :cry:


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Oh I'm so sorry hope! Yea this is my first time getting it done. I almost had a hissy fit on the phone because he hasnt done anything and it seems like he doesnt listen... In 10 years no BFP and he still does no tests. makes me wonder what kind of dr. he is!


----------



## Hope1409

hi ladies, how is everyone doing? so i went to my doc today and the next step for me is an HSG which i am really nervous about. have any of you had it done and was it painful? DH is also going to get a SA but the doc highly doubts he has any issues since he was able to get me pregnant once before. I am praying by some miracle i am pregnant right now but i took a frer this morning and it was neg and af is due this weekend so i am pretty sure i am out.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hope- I has an hsg. I was so nervous from reading all the posts online about how horrible it is, but for me it wasn't bad. Just some mild cramping - a minute or two of mild discomfort. It's really not that bad but I have heard it hurts when you have a blockage.


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Hope- I has an hsg. I was so nervous from reading all the posts online about how horrible it is, but for me it wasn't bad. Just some mild cramping - a minute or two of mild discomfort. It's really not that bad but I have heard it hurts when you have a blockage.

Thanks for that. I really hope I don't have blockage. I think it's more of what they are doing and inserting "down there" that's mentally freaking me out more than the actual cramping pains. How long did the whole procedure last for you? Did you have a lot of spotting afterwards? When were you able to bd again? Sorry for all the questions lol.


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Finally decided that I am quitting TTC for right now... I know I know its still early but my Dr. has pissed me off completely... How is it that the one job that he needs to do he cant do! he hasnt tested me and doesnt listen and i have to complain to get his full attention now on top of that he cant put in a prescription.... GRRRRRRR... so aggravated!


----------



## sasha0430

Hope..I have also had HSG done...it was not too bad...it takes few minutes once they have the tube in...I started to cramp when they started to push dye through...I do not get very bad cramps on my period so I guess it could compare to very painful period cramps...To undue blockage they push dye in with more pressure to try to unblock...before you go take some tylenol...do not take anything that contains aspirin...I have taken tylenol before then after the procedure...I was able to drive myself...I also remember being very tired after wards and sleeping for the rest of the day (procedure was at 1:30pm) and all night...went back to work the next day...you can start bd as soon as you are up to itI did not spot at all..I did have to wear a pad because dye keeps leaking out for about a daylet see what elseo yea you want to schedule it for a day or two after your period that way process of ovulation has not startedIf I think of anything else I will let you knowthat was my experience and everyone is different..I agree with notoptimistic I was scared after goggling HSG because so many said it hurt something horrible but just think we are doing this to have little bundles of joy and when they are ready to come out I bet it is going to hurt more then and HSGno sure since I never had kids but from what I have seen on tv and in delivery room when my friend had a baby I say it is pretty painfulbut you forget about itsame as HSG..I really cannot remember how much pain I was inwell I wrote to much..good luck hope and hopefully you get BFP this month so that you do not have to have HSG


----------



## brooksbaby

ItsMyTyme said:


> Finally decided that I am quitting TTC for right now... I know I know its still early but my Dr. has pissed me off completely... How is it that the one job that he needs to do he cant do! he hasnt tested me and doesnt listen and i have to complain to get his full attention now on top of that he cant put in a prescription.... GRRRRRRR... so aggravated!

Sorry you are feeling so discouraged. I'm new to this thread, so I don't know your background, but is there any way you can get a new doctor? 

I have had irregular periods my whole life and after many many useless doctor visits, I finally found a doctor who takes the time to listen to me, who has a clear plan, who gives thorough instructions (I'm about to start my first round of Clomid and she typed out step by step instructions for the entire cycle). I also know from the get-go that she'll only do 2 rounds of Clomid for me before doing more testing to see if I have tubes blocked + DH's SA. She said if everything is fine there, they'll do one more round of Clomid before sending me to a fertility specialist.

Maybe take a month "off" and work on finding a new doctor (if that's an option for you)? Best of luck!


----------



## ItsMyTyme

there is an option but TTc-ing has taken over my life and i feel like BDing is nothing but a chore. BUT my husband is going into to the army so were just going to destress ourselves and take a step back and work on our options when we can see a fertility specialist


----------



## egg muffin

Hi everyone out there!
I'm sorry for not being in touch as we were gone on our holiday. So today's my date n AF should be here anytime,btw no symptoms so far,n I'll be starting my 4th round of clomid 50mg when they come. 
Any good news from u ladies after third cycle? 
Hope 1409 so ur going to Have an IUI now. Best of luck. 
My FS gonna put me on clomid for 3 more months now before they do an HSG , I mean huh?? 

Baby dust to all!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Hope1409

Welcome back! Im sure your holiday was a nice getaway from all this ttc stuff. When do you plan on testing??? This could be your month!! As for me, i went to my doc last week and he ordered an HSG so i go for that on Monday. So july is going to be a natural month and if still no bfp, hes gona do a few more rounds of clomid with added progestrone and if that dowsnt work, i move on to IUI. As if all this isnt hard to deal with, i find out my cousin is pregnant which was unplanned! I couldnt stop crying yesterday! I just pray my time comes next and soon!!!


----------



## egg muffin

Oh sweetheart pls don't feel down . I believe n have a strong hope that our time isn't too far now,though a part of me inside does feel hopeless at times. 
I just tested now n it was a bfn . I started crying . I don't understand what's not letting it happen. It's a really very long waiting game. Holiday was quite good n I even forgot bat this ttc'ing thing. 
I really feel depressed on coming to know ppl who conceive without even planning. I don't understand how it happens may be its the God or may be they just publicise they weren't trying but it happened in order to gain cheap attention . 

Anyways,waiting for Af now. May be coz of no clomid this month they're gonna be late? 
I hope ur HSG will be all fine n bring u a good news without having to go into IUI 

xx


----------



## sasha0430

hey Hope1049...hang in there...i completely understand your feelings...I go through that a lot...some days are worse then others...

AFM...this was my fourth round of clomid and I have gone to have my 21 progesterone done and this month it came 8.4 or something...so she said that I did not ovulate...so I had a Margarita and my own pity party...they have referred me to RE and also she has prescribed Femera for next round...however when I called to see how much Femera was I was floored...generic is $400.00 +...That is almost as much as IUI...I am waiting to see if insurance is going to cover it...if not then I am just do not know what I am going to do...I am just so frustrated with everything now and want to scream... :brat::brat::brat:

GL to all of girls on here...lots and lots and lots of baby dust to all...


----------



## Swtshae

Hi all! I hope you don't mind if I join in!!!!

I sure do hope third times the charm. I started my third and final round of clomid today. The reason it's my final is because if I don't get pregnant this cycle, my OB is referring me to a fertility specialist. With the first two rounds of clomid, my progesterone levels were in the 20s and 30s so the clomid is working. I just haven't gotten pregnant yet. So I'm doing everything I can this month to get a BFP. Unfortunately, I do believe a lot of it is out of my hands. 

We shall see what happens. The one main thing I'm doing different this month is using preseed. Has anyone tried that? I hear clomid creates a hostile environment for the sperm and that the preseed can protect the sperm more. I don't know if it will work, but it's worth a try. 

Anyone doing anything different this month? Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Hope1409

Swtshae said:


> Hi all! I hope you don't mind if I join in!!!!
> 
> I sure do hope third times the charm. I started my third and final round of clomid today. The reason it's my final is because if I don't get pregnant this cycle, my OB is referring me to a fertility specialist. With the first two rounds of clomid, my progesterone levels were in the 20s and 30s so the clomid is working. I just haven't gotten pregnant yet. So I'm doing everything I can this month to get a BFP. Unfortunately, I do believe a lot of it is out of my hands.
> 
> We shall see what happens. The one main thing I'm doing different this month is using preseed. Has anyone tried that? I hear clomid creates a hostile environment for the sperm and that the preseed can protect the sperm more. I don't know if it will work, but it's worth a try.
> 
> Anyone doing anything different this month? Good luck ladies!!

Hi and welcome! Your situation is similar to mine in that clomid makes you ovulate but you just haven't gotten a bfp yet. I did 4 rounds with no bfp so my doc ordered an HSG for Monday morning. So this cycle will be a natural one and if no bfp again, he's going to try a few more rounds of clomid with progesterone and then refer us to a specialist for iui. I am praying to the baby gods that the HSG and the natural cycle is my ticket to a bfp! I always use Preeseed and love it. Don't use too much as it can get really messy. GL:hugs:


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Hello ladies, Friday I decided to let my Dr. go. Here is why...
1. It's been 6 months in and I have yet to be tested!
2. I was put on medication without being tested to see if I NEEDED it.
3. He hasn't listened to a word I have said about not a single scare or positive test in the 10 years I have been with my hubby
4. He didn't put the order in for my hubby's SA we had to wait an hour after our appointment time to get the order.
5. My 21 day progesterone test was suppose to be on the 6th (Friday) and again he didn't put the order in for that so I couldn't go. 
6. and it is now a month after he was suppose to put in my refills for metformin. 

So I start round 5 on my own and hoping that I get my money back because he has done NOTHING to help with the TTC process. So That is what is happening with me lately. Hopefully everyone is doing better than I am and I am praying for your BFP's. With the hubby going into the army we can take a little time off and then go see a specialist and wont have to worry about how we are going to pay for this visit or that test! GL to all you ladies and heres to hoping you have a nice stress-less round of clomid!


----------



## Swtshae

ItsMyTyme said:


> Hello ladies, Friday I decided to let my Dr. go. Here is why...
> 1. It's been 6 months in and I have yet to be tested!
> 2. I was put on medication without being tested to see if I NEEDED it.
> 3. He hasn't listened to a word I have said about not a single scare or positive test in the 10 years I have been with my hubby
> 4. He didn't put the order in for my hubby's SA we had to wait an hour after our appointment time to get the order.
> 5. My 21 day progesterone test was suppose to be on the 6th (Friday) and again he didn't put the order in for that so I couldn't go.
> 6. and it is now a month after he was suppose to put in my refills for metformin.
> 
> So I start round 5 on my own and hoping that I get my money back because he has done NOTHING to help with the TTC process. So That is what is happening with me lately. Hopefully everyone is doing better than I am and I am praying for your BFP's. With the hubby going into the army we can take a little time off and then go see a specialist and wont have to worry about how we are going to pay for this visit or that test! GL to all you ladies and heres to hoping you have a nice stress-less round of clomid!

I am so sorry to hear. I know you feel like you wasted months with him, but everything happens for a reason. Just find yourself a better doctor! In the meantime, keep doing what you're doing to get your healthy baby! Good luck to you!


----------



## Swtshae

Hope1409 said:


> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I hope you don't mind if I join in!!!!
> 
> I sure do hope third times the charm. I started my third and final round of clomid today. The reason it's my final is because if I don't get pregnant this cycle, my OB is referring me to a fertility specialist. With the first two rounds of clomid, my progesterone levels were in the 20s and 30s so the clomid is working. I just haven't gotten pregnant yet. So I'm doing everything I can this month to get a BFP. Unfortunately, I do believe a lot of it is out of my hands.
> 
> We shall see what happens. The one main thing I'm doing different this month is using preseed. Has anyone tried that? I hear clomid creates a hostile environment for the sperm and that the preseed can protect the sperm more. I don't know if it will work, but it's worth a try.
> 
> Anyone doing anything different this month? Good luck ladies!!
> 
> Hi and welcome! Your situation is similar to mine in that clomid makes you ovulate but you just haven't gotten a bfp yet. I did 4 rounds with no bfp so my doc ordered an HSG for Monday morning. So this cycle will be a natural one and if no bfp again, he's going to try a few more rounds of clomid with progesterone and then refer us to a specialist for iui. I am praying to the baby gods that the HSG and the natural cycle is my ticket to a bfp! I always use Preeseed and love it. Don't use too much as it can get really messy. GL:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi! When I got my HSG back in April, the doctor that performed it said that many women are known to get pregnant after having the procedure because it flushes out their systems (only if your tubes are open). I hope this works for you.

Yeah, my OB said that if this round doesn't work then I'll be referred to specialist and will discuss the IUI's. I was a bit devasted when I heard that news. I can't believe it has to come to that. I'm hoping this is the month though. Especially with using the preseed. I'm hoping that makes the difference and protects the spermies! I was told to really on use it around my fertile time and to use half of what the directions call for. I PRAY THIS WORK!


----------



## Hope1409

I really hope the HSG shows everything is clear and working. I will let you ladies know how it went...please send positive prayers my way :)

Itsmytyme it's a good thing you changed your doc. Hopefully this new one will lead you in the right direction and closer to your bfp! Last year after I had my mc, I kept insisting on tests. My doc just kept saying "you fell pregnant once, so we know you have no trouble getting pregnant"....well 4 months later I went back and had to insist on the tests and that's when we found out I had weak ovulation Nd he gave me clomid. Had I not been pushy about tests, I would probably still be trying without the knowledge that I have now About my progesterone. Just be persistent with this new doc and make sure you get what you want! :)

How is everyone else doing? It would be great to hear some bfp news from you ladies, even if it wasn't the third round :)


----------



## notoptimistic

hope1409 - good luck with the hsg - I am sure you will do fine!

Itsmytyme - Totally understandable to ditch your doctor. My doctor tested us for everything (blood test, hsg, ultrasound) before putting us on clomid/iui cycles. I mean, if your tubes are blocked, for example, no amount of clomid or other fertility treatments are going to help. 

swt- Just think of it this way, clomid with iui will give you a better chance of success than clomid by itself! By the way - the clomid/iui's are really nothing to be worried about - they are so quick and usually pain free (I say usually because for some reason they had trouble getting the catheter into me twice so I had a little light cramping during two of my three iui's)!

Hope/everyone: After three failed clomid/iui cycles I am moving on to IVF. I go in next monday for a blood test to confirm ovulation then start daily injections (luteal lupron protocol). A few weeks ago my doctor reviewed with me all of my options and his opinion was that I should skip right to IVF rather than do more iuis (adding injectables). We agreed with him. I didn't want to do injectables with iui because if I am going to have to inject myself I want it to be for something that will be more likely to work out. IVF success rates are somewhere in the 40 - 45% range for people in my age group (under 35). He told me that clomid/iui's really only have a 10-15 percent success rate and that he felt the 15 percent was overstated. He also told me that iuis with injectables has a 15-20% success rate, but that he felt the 20% was overstated.


----------



## ItsMyTyme

Thanks ladies! We went in this morning to work on getting our money back since he hasn't done a thing and we FINALLY got the results of his morphology and its sad to say that we wont be having any kids anytime soon until his semen improves. He has to see a urologist about the morphology. They told us that he had amateur abnormal sperm morphology. So I am full of tears on all this wasted money and wasted hopes! So someone please give me some good news that at least one of you or even more have gotten their BFP!


----------



## Swtshae

ItsMyTime, first. Keep your head up. I am sorry to hear about the sperm, but glad to know that you have a reason behind the fact that you haven't conceived yet. The good thing about sperm is that it can get better over time so see what they urologist have to say to make those spermies good baby makers. 

Good luck and I hope and pray that I have good news for you this month!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, I'm back after my break. It was good for me to take a break from B&B and tracking everything fertility-related for the sake of my mental health, but AF showed yesterday and it was just as devastating as usual. So I go back to my doctor on Mon and I'm assuming I'll start round 5 of Clomid on Tues. I'm feeling like this will never happen for me... This month is my last chance for a :bfp: before my would-have-been due date.


----------



## Swtshae

StayHopeful said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back after my break. It was good for me to take a break from B&B and tracking everything fertility-related for the sake of my mental health, but AF showed yesterday and it was just as devastating as usual. So I go back to my doctor on Mon and I'm assuming I'll start round 5 of Clomid on Tues. I'm feeling like this will never happen for me... This month is my last chance for a :bfp: before my would-have-been due date.


Oh I can only imagine how tough that must be! How long were you TTC when you got your first BFP? Taking a break from the blogs/websites are sometimes helpful. I find myself more relaxed when I'm not logging in daily and everything. I hope you get your BFP this time around. Good luck.


----------



## StayHopeful

Swtshae said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm back after my break. It was good for me to take a break from B&B and tracking everything fertility-related for the sake of my mental health, but AF showed yesterday and it was just as devastating as usual. So I go back to my doctor on Mon and I'm assuming I'll start round 5 of Clomid on Tues. I'm feeling like this will never happen for me... This month is my last chance for a :bfp: before my would-have-been due date.
> 
> 
> Oh I can only imagine how tough that must be! How long were you TTC when you got your first BFP? Taking a break from the blogs/websites are sometimes helpful. I find myself more relaxed when I'm not logging in daily and everything. I hope you get your BFP this time around. Good luck.Click to expand...

I got my first BFP the first month we started trying, right after coming off the pill. But then when I went in for a six-week scan after my MC, they discovered I hadn't o'd yet and I was diagnosed with PCOS and put on Clomid. Including the month with my BFP and MC, we've been trying for 8 months now. I just never thought that it would take so long this time around since it happened so quickly the first time.

It was definitely helpful to take a break, but I almost felt stressed out because of it at times. Since I wasn't temping or doing opks or anything, i kept wondering if I had actually o'd. I think this time I'll at least do opks, temping probably won't work very well because I'm on my summer break and my sleeping schedule is pretty erratic. But hopefully opks will at least give me a little bit of peace of mind.


----------



## StayHopeful

I keep seeing this on a lot of forums, but I don't know what it means. What is an hsg?


----------



## Swtshae

A HSG (can't remember what it stands for) is a procedure where a balloon is inserted in you uterus and ink is used to see if you have open tubes or not. You get immediate results from the procedure which I found helpful when I had mine done back in April. I had a HSG as part of the fertility process before I was prescribed the clomid. I'm sure it's used to help doctors determine which direction to take to help conception occur. If you have closed tubes, clomid wouldn't be very helpful as the sperm would never meet the eggs. 

I don't temp for the same reasons. I'm on summer break so I don't have any sort of schedule. Though I think it would be useful and helpful, I feel it would be another stresser in my life that will just add to the pressure of getting pregnant. I pray to God that this is the month. If I don't get pregnant this month I'll be recommended to go to the fertility specialist where they will consider IUI's. Financially, I don't want to do that. Plus my tubes are open, my husband's sperm is good, I just need help ovulating. I just don't know what to do!!!!!! I am trying preseed this time around. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm in a similar boat, I think this is the last month before my doctor refers me to a fertility specialist. DH got tested pretty early on and his little swimmers are fine, the only problem we know of is my PCOS. I do ovulate (we only know that because of my first BFP since that happened before we were going to the doctor all the time), but it's not regularly so I've been taking Clomid to help with that. I'm afraid that IUIs are our next step too and I'm really worried about the increasing cost. We've been using preseed since the beginning, I really like it. FX and :dust: for both of us this month!


----------



## egg muffin

Hi ladies, hi @stay hopeful be hopeful, it will happen when it's written. I too have PCOS.diagnosed at the age of 19. Now im 24. So this month being a break from clomid,I'm more than a week late with AF , n have tested thrice n all BFNs. I don't understand y is it that. 
So I'll test again for the last time in a couple of days n start taking my 4th cycle of 50mg clomid. 
So stressed n so desperate. 

anyone got their bfp ?


----------



## Swtshae

StayHopeful said:


> I'm in a similar boat, I think this is the last month before my doctor refers me to a fertility specialist. DH got tested pretty early on and his little swimmers are fine, the only problem we know of is my PCOS. I do ovulate (we only know that because of my first BFP since that happened before we were going to the doctor all the time), but it's not regularly so I've been taking Clomid to help with that. I'm afraid that IUIs are our next step too and I'm really worried about the increasing cost. We've been using preseed since the beginning, I really like it. FX and :dust: for both of us this month!

Thank you! I finally used the preseed today (I'm in the fertile period and was told to use it only at that time) and I liked it. I only used 2g of it because I hear it's so runny and can be messy. My hubby didn't even know. I just told him we were trying something new this month to help get our BFP. 

Please keep me posted with things!


----------



## StayHopeful

I don't use the whole amount either, usually between 1-2g and then a little bit on DH too (sorry, TMI). I didn't know you were only supposed to use it during your fertile period, do you know why that is?

FX this month! :dust:


----------



## Hope1409

Welcome back StayHopeful, you have been missed!!! :hi: Sorry I have been mia for the last few days. Getting the results from my HSG really hit me hard last week. I had panic attacks which I hardly ever do, I lost a good 8lbs cuz I cant eat anything and I have been feeling tender twinges on my left "bad" side since the procedure. The only good news we got was that DH semen analysis was great!!! So at least I am the only damaged one :cry: My obgyn told us to try naturally 2 months before seeing an RE, but dh and I want some clear answers on my mixed results so we are going tomorrow morning to talk with an RE to see if she can shed some light on my situation. I am praying to God that it is not as bad as I think it is and that there is options for me to explore before I resort to IVF. 

No clomid this cycle for me (or until further notice) so I am not sure if I have ov or not. I use opk's but I have dh look at them because I don't want to know what day I ovulated because then I will just mind f*ck myself in symptom spotting. I got the ewcm 2 days ago, but I feel like I haven't o'd yet. I am under so much stress, I wouldnt be surprised if I don't o at all :nope: Oh and on a even sadder note....last year on this day I got my BFP :cry::cry: and now look where I am :cry::cry:


----------



## MLupian

:bfn:Hey Ladies,

I am in a similar boat. I am new to the site but about to start my 3rd round of clomid.

1st round was 150mg 5-9 (since I was diagnosed with PCOS). Didn't work to help me ovulate.

2nd round 200mg 5-9 ovluated for the first time ever!:happydance:

I am now 17dpo and no AF. Keep testing and :bfn: OB advised me to test again on the 20th before I take clomid. Should I insist for bloodwork or just take the clomid?

I have had cramps and lower back pain off and on for the past 5 days but no sign of AF. My bbs are killing me as well. That has never happened to me but I have read that it could happen especially since I did finally ovulate.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope, I am so sorry to hear about the mixed results from your hsg and I hope your visit to the RE is helpful! I can't imagine how you must be feeling today, my would-have-been due date is getting nearer and I'm dreading it. We are all thinking of you and have our fingers crossed for you! I know that your next :bfp: is right around the corner and that this time, it will stick! I was really upset yesterday when my doctor mentioned going to an RE, but my best friend pointed out that it's a good thing, this is a person who can help DH and I reach our goal of becoming parents and can explore options with us that our regular OB can't. :hugs: We're here for you!

MLupian, I have PCOS as well and I've had super sore bbs every Clomid cycle. My AF has been right on time each time but it's been very light, so my doctor has wanted to be safe each time and has ordered bloodwork before I start another round of Clomid. From what I understand, taking Clomid while pregnant can cause birth defects. It's completely up to you, but I think if it were me I would insist on bloodwork just for the peace of mind.


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Stayhopeful. I really hope the RE sheds some positive light because if I get any more bad news, I think i will just lose it! This month I wasn't on clomid because of my scheduled HSG and today I am cd17 and still haven't ovulated. I am not sure if its from not being on clomid or if its all the stress I have been under this past week. It just never ends!!! Why is it that those of us that want to be parents so badly have it the hardest. I just don't understand the "big plan" sometimes and I am really scared of the unknown.


----------



## StayHopeful

What you're feeling is completely understandable. It's so hard watching other people become parents so easily and we want it so badly! I'm having a hard time being positive about this month. I keep thinking that it hasn't happened for the last 8 months, what's so different about this one?


----------



## Swtshae

StayHopeful said:


> What you're feeling is completely understandable. It's so hard watching other people become parents so easily and we want it so badly! I'm having a hard time being positive about this month. I keep thinking that it hasn't happened for the last 8 months, what's so different about this one?

Yup. I feel the same way. Then I tell myself to lay off the blogs and sites because it only gets me more anxious, but I find relief in being on here and knowing there are women out there that is going through the same thing I am. I hope, wish, and pray this is our month. I got a positive OPK today. Coincidentially we BDed last night and this morning. We were out last night having drinks so that set the mood ; ) Normally, I try to not BD too much so his sperm can be in good supply, but I'm thinking this time around we're just to have more BDing. We're going to have to go at it again before the day ends. I may even try tomorrow too and the next day. I'll try whatever! I like the preseed. It's been nice having the extra moisture down there ; )

Keep me updated and I'll do the same. Baby dust everyone.


----------



## Hope1409

So ladies my RE appt was today. She looked over my HSG films and concluded that the next step for us would be IVF. But of course before that I would need to have the surgery where they look at the tubes and if they need to be removed then they remove it. Once that is done, I can start the IVF plan which is a loooong one! Not to mention expensive :nope:

I really don't understand why this TTC journey has brought me down this route, I don't think I will ever understand. I am just numb right now and just want to fast forward everything to when I am holding my bundle of joy in my arms.


----------



## Swtshae

Hope1409 said:


> So ladies my RE appt was today. She looked over my HSG films and concluded that the next step for us would be IVF. But of course before that I would need to have the surgery where they look at the tubes and if they need to be removed then they remove it. Once that is done, I can start the IVF plan which is a loooong one! Not to mention expensive :nope:
> 
> I really don't understand why this TTC journey has brought me down this route, I don't think I will ever understand. I am just numb right now and just want to fast forward everything to when I am holding my bundle of joy in my arms.

Oh I'm so sorry to hear! I know it must be tough right now and I'm sure there is nothing I can say to make you feel better. The good thing is you've been pregnant before so you know you can get pregnant. It's just a matter of when and what method will give you your BFP again. Yes the IVF's and everything are more expensive, but before you even think about all that just try to process the information you were given today before you make any decisions. Also speak with your mate about it because I'm sure that will make you feel better. 

Again I know the news must be devastating, but don't give up!!!! Good luck and please keep me posted with everything!


----------



## MLupian

Hey ladies,

Sorry for stalking and jumping in. So sorry to hear about your situation Hope :hugs:. I am currently on AF and about to start my 3rd round of clomid. Hopefully this is it for us. After this my OB said we need to move on.


----------



## egg muffin

No AF no BFP this month , starting 4 th cycle 50 mg from Tom 
:-(


----------



## MLupian

egg muffin said:


> No AF no BFP this month , starting 4 th cycle 50 mg from Tom
> :-(

Sorry to hear that! Hope the 4th cycle is it for you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Swtshae, good luck this cycle! I definitely agree with you about preseed. I'm on CD 7 and in the middle of taking Clomid, so I won't worry about OPKs for another few days. I've been o'ing around CD 17, so it will probably be the same this cycle.

Hope, I'm so sorry about the news that you got at your appointment today and I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Just know that we are all here for you. :hug:


----------



## Smileyz

Hi,

I have been reading from this website since my husband and I started trying in January. My cycles were a little shorter then usual and I haven't had the easiest pds. I was diagnosed with didelphys uterus and I have two cervixes. We started really charting and all that good stuff in march. My Gyno put me on clomid days 3-7, estradiol days 8-12 and progesterone days 17-next cycle or continue until complete if no period occurs.

I feel like I'm always stressed that it is nt going to happen for me and I am finishing up round 2 and I just want to know if anyone else has taken all these other pills? Anyone experienced with estradiol or progesterone? 

Baby dust to all !


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, Smileyz! I don't have any experience with those other two drugs, I've just taken the Clomid (and I took a progesterone supplement before I started the first round to induce a period). Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Swtshae

MLupian said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry for stalking and jumping in. So sorry to hear about your situation Hope :hugs:. I am currently on AF and about to start my 3rd round of clomid. Hopefully this is it for us. After this my OB said we need to move on.

Hi! My OB said the same thing. I finished my third and final round of clomid about a week and a half ago. Got a positive OPK for the third day in a row so we've been BDing like crazy. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, my OB will refer me to the fertility specialist. I hope the third time is the charm, for me and you!!!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Swtshae said:


> MLupian said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry for stalking and jumping in. So sorry to hear about your situation Hope :hugs:. I am currently on AF and about to start my 3rd round of clomid. Hopefully this is it for us. After this my OB said we need to move on.
> 
> Hi! My OB said the same thing. I finished my third and final round of clomid about a week and a half ago. Got a positive OPK for the third day in a row so we've been BDing like crazy. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, my OB will refer me to the fertility specialist. I hope the third time is the charm, for me and you!!!!!Click to expand...

Did your OB's order an HSG for either of you before starting the clomid? Mine didnt until all 4 rounds of clomid resulted in BFN....and now i know why....bad tubes :( hopefully this will be the round for you ladies and you wont need to go the RE route :)


----------



## Swtshae

Hope1409 said:


> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLupian said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry for stalking and jumping in. So sorry to hear about your situation Hope :hugs:. I am currently on AF and about to start my 3rd round of clomid. Hopefully this is it for us. After this my OB said we need to move on.
> 
> Hi! My OB said the same thing. I finished my third and final round of clomid about a week and a half ago. Got a positive OPK for the third day in a row so we've been BDing like crazy. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, my OB will refer me to the fertility specialist. I hope the third time is the charm, for me and you!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did your OB's order an HSG for either of you before starting the clomid? Mine didnt until all 4 rounds of clomid resulted in BFN....and now i know why....bad tubes :( hopefully this will be the round for you ladies and you wont need to go the RE route :)Click to expand...


Yeah, I had to get a HSG before taking the clomid. I had one back in April and was so worried about the pain. I heard horror stories about how painful they can be. Turns out, everything was good and it wasn't too painful at all. Both tubes are open. The doctor that performed the procedure said women frequently get pregnant after having a HSG because it flushes them out, but that hasn't been the case yet for me. 

I am very grateful that everything is ok. The reason I'm on clomid is because of low progesterone levels. If this round doesn't work, I think I'm going to just chill out and maybe see a fertility specialist later on in the year. I dread IUI's and the financial aspect of them. Not worrying about that though until I have to.


----------



## MLupian

Hope1409 said:


> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLupian said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry for stalking and jumping in. So sorry to hear about your situation Hope :hugs:. I am currently on AF and about to start my 3rd round of clomid. Hopefully this is it for us. After this my OB said we need to move on.
> 
> Hi! My OB said the same thing. I finished my third and final round of clomid about a week and a half ago. Got a positive OPK for the third day in a row so we've been BDing like crazy. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, my OB will refer me to the fertility specialist. I hope the third time is the charm, for me and you!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did your OB's order an HSG for either of you before starting the clomid? Mine didnt until all 4 rounds of clomid resulted in BFN....and now i know why....bad tubes :( hopefully this will be the round for you ladies and you wont need to go the RE route :)Click to expand...

Hey Hope,

No not yet. My appointment is actually tomorrow. When I talked to him a couple of weeks back said that we would be doing that next if this round doesn't work and of course checking DH as well. Aww sorry about your tubes:hugs:. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## MLupian

Swtshae said:


> MLupian said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry for stalking and jumping in. So sorry to hear about your situation Hope :hugs:. I am currently on AF and about to start my 3rd round of clomid. Hopefully this is it for us. After this my OB said we need to move on.
> 
> Hi! My OB said the same thing. I finished my third and final round of clomid about a week and a half ago. Got a positive OPK for the third day in a row so we've been BDing like crazy. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, my OB will refer me to the fertility specialist. I hope the third time is the charm, for me and you!!!!!Click to expand...

Hey Swtshae! I hear ya on that! Tomorrow is my appointment. I was going to ask him to see if we can do a trigger shot and iui but I think Hope is right and I should check my tubes. But I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for us. Keep me posted!:winkwink:


----------



## Swtshae

Will do and you do the same please. Let me know about the HSG.


----------



## ItsMyTyme

as you all probably know, recently my husband and I have decided to quit all TTC business since it has been too much of an emotional roller coaster and are also in the process of joining the army. After 6 years of trying and worthless do nothing doctors enough was enough for us. Also recently my husbands cousins wife texted me (i have met her once and never talk to her) I really don't know her and she texts me saying she had a dream that I found out I was pregnant. and then proceeded to tell me she has never had dreams like that. Has anyone had a similar experience that had a positive result? or had anything similar at all to it. I myself am not dreaming of my own pregnancy and honestly sorta hope that with all of our changes that we are going to be going through that getting pregnant right now would put added stress on the army situation. Pretty much I'm just looking for a little feedback on possibilities.


----------



## Swtshae

I haven't experienced anything like that. I do think dreams have some truth to them. I am sorry to hear about the long journey you and your husband have gone through to get your BFP. Don't give up if you can help it!!!


----------



## MLupian

Swtshae said:


> Will do and you do the same please. Let me know about the HSG.

Well had my doc appt yesterday. Wasn't great but wasn't horrible either. He said I did ovulated (like I had mentioned before) he said anything above 10 means you did. He said I was at 18. So because I did so well this cycle we are going to repeat the same thing for 2 more cycles.

If I'm not pregnant by October then we will move on:shrug: He said the reason he's holding off on doing the HSG is because it takes 3 "successful" cycles to move up to that step and I've only had 1.

Tomorrow is my last day for clomid then we will see if this cycle is as successful as the prior one. I asked about doing the trigger shot and iui. He said that will be our next step but he would rather we do it on our own. Not only that but he looked into our insurance. It's pretty greast coverage every department besides Fertility.

Our insurance doesn't really cover fertility issues because it's not a "medical necessity" to get pregnant. I told hime I didn't care. I would pay for the tests out of my own pocket. He said we can do them once October comes and I am still not pregnant.

I'm trying to stay positive and hope that round 3 works for me as well as all you ladies! :thumbup:

So what's new with you?


----------



## StayHopeful

Tyme, I haven't had any experience with that either but I wish you the best!


----------



## Hope1409

hi ladies, sorry i have been mia. i just got back from my RE appointment and this one shed some light on our situation. I guess second opinions are necessary no matter what the situation is. He looked at the HSG film and report and he also did an u/s (which the other RE didn't even do) and he couldn't see any hydro. He said if the hydro was severe enough and filled with fluid, it would be present on the u/s. He said during the HSG, there could have been tissue stuck from the mc that the dye pushed through and is now open. So as of now, he recommends us doing 2 rounds of iui with clomid to see if that helps and if we arent pregnant by then, then we can start discussing IVF. My husband and I really clicked with him and we liked the fact that he felt there was other options before jumping straight to IVF. Praying to God this is our golden ticket!!!


----------



## Swtshae

Sounds good and reassuring which I'm sure is what you needed. Good luck!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope, I'm so glad the appt with your RE went well. I'm praying this will be it for you!

I go in for a scan tomorrow to see how this round of Clomid is going. I'm on CD14 today.


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> Hope, I'm so glad the appt with your RE went well. I'm praying this will be it for you!
> 
> I go in for a scan tomorrow to see how this round of Clomid is going. I'm on CD14 today.

Thanks, I really pray it will be too!!! It will truly be a blessing if it works :) Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Swtshae

Got my progesterone levels checked today :happydance: 


I hope I ovulated and I'll get my BFP soon!!!! 


Baby dust everyone


----------



## StayHopeful

Well my scan showed that I'm still not responding well to the Clomid, even at the lower dose. My lining is still only 4mm but I have 3 mature follicles. The doctor decided to start me on Metformin (anybody else have any experience with that?) and refer me to a fertility specialist. I was expecting not to be able to get in to see the specialist for a while, but when I called she had a cancellation on Monday so I have an appointment in the afternoon. My OB told me to just wait on the Metformin until after my appointment.

I had a hard time today. Actually facing the step of going to a FS is turning out to be really tough for me.


----------



## Swtshae

Yeah. I can totally relate, Stayhopeful. Knowing that we'll be heading in that direction after this cycle if I don't get my BFP definitely adds some stress. I'm not sure what metformin is. I'm responding to the clomid, but it would be nice to have an ultrasound and check follicles and things like that. I guess if we do end up going to the fertility specialist then we'll have more detailed appointments. But honestly, I just hope that doesn't happen and we get our BFP! I really don't have any symptoms either. I'm so unsure...

I understand your hard days. I get those from time to time. I'm just grateful that I have a husband that doesn't add extra pressure and doesn't blame me for not getting pregnant yet even though I feel like it's my own fault sometimes. Good thing is that you don't have to wait long to see the fertility specialist. It was so meant to be that you called and got a cancellation on Monday. What's meant to be will be even when it's sometime hard to see that. Good luck to you! let me know how your appointment goes on Monday!


----------



## egg muffin

Hi all. @ hope1409 just read ur post. I'm glad you're now able to try other routes . U've done ur hsg who knows next month could be your month. I hope for the best. And also I can't wait , I wish I didn't have to wait that long to get an IUI . My doctor would give clomid for 6 months n if it doesn't happen by then , then he'll give hsg n later more clomid. God forbid if I'd to go that far, I would definitely try going privately . I'm in the UK n not too happy with the process of nhs. 

Throwing lots of baby dust your way !!!


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks egg muffin. I was really hoping this month would be my miracle after the HSG but I just did a frer and it was a bfn :( I am crushed! I am pretty sure I am 12dpo today so the frer should have picked it up by now, right?

So now I just have to wait for af so I can call the RE to go for bloodwork and u/s and start my first iui with clomid.


----------



## Swtshae

Hope1409, don't count yourself out until AF comes. When is your cycle suppose to start?

I spoke with my OB today and she went over my bloodwork. My progesterone levels were good and showed that I ovulated. I just hope this time around ends with a BFP. She also said that if I start my cycle that I'll be referred to the RE. It was such a bitter sweet conversation. I sure start my cycle towards the end of this week and have had some mild cramping on and off all week. I have no symptoms so honestly, I think I'm out and won't be seeing a BFP. However, I'm staying hopeful and positive. We used preseed this month so maybe that helped and we'll get a :bfp:

I won't test until AF is considered late. I've done that too much in the past and am tired of jumping the gun early just to be let down. Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Swtshae said:


> Hope1409, don't count yourself out until AF comes. When is your cycle suppose to start?
> 
> I spoke with my OB today and she went over my bloodwork. My progesterone levels were good and showed that I ovulated. I just hope this time around ends with a BFP. She also said that if I start my cycle that I'll be referred to the RE. It was such a bitter sweet conversation. I sure start my cycle towards the end of this week and have had some mild cramping on and off all week. I have no symptoms so honestly, I think I'm out and won't be seeing a BFP. However, I'm staying hopeful and positive. We used preseed this month so maybe that helped and we'll get a :bfp:
> 
> I won't test until AF is considered late. I've done that too much in the past and am tired of jumping the gun early just to be let down. Good luck ladies!!!!

well tbh i dont know exactly when af is due. last month she arrived on the 1st, giving me a 31 day cycle, but this month i was not on clomid and ovulated i think 2-3 days later so i am guessing af will arrive by the end of the week. i used a frer so i assume getting a bfn is pretty accurate around this time??? i will probably test again thurs or fri if i dont get af before then. i just feel so blah! i thought for sure a miracle would happen and i would fall pregnant this month and all this iui and ivf talk would be old news. im really really scared of what steps are to come. i'm not sure if i have asked u this, but have u had an HSG done yet?


----------



## Swtshae

Yes, I had a HSG done back in April. Honestly, I thought I would be pregnant shortly after that because the doctor said that it helps flush out your system and that women fall pregnant within months of having one done. Here it is 3 months later and still no BFP. 

I can't tell you enough how I honestly know how you feel. When I spoke to my OB today, she made it a point to tell me that this is it with her and that an IUI may be the way we go to get pregnant if I'm not this month. I so don't want that stress (I hate to be negative about it before knowing all the details). More than anything I'm worried about the financial burden it may have. I think if I'm not pregnant this time around that we'll just continue to do what we're doing (without clomid) and start the process up again next year. Just want to get through the holidays without having to cough up a lot of money for IUIs and Christmas presents. Plus our anniversary is coming. 

I'm trying very hard not to worry about that though. I have prayed and prayed and prayed some more this month and just hope this is our month. Knowing that I ovulated has made my husband day. I just hope I can make his day soon with "I'm pregnant!".


----------



## StayHopeful

GL Hope, I hope that AF stays away! 12 days may still be too early, I know of people who didn't get a BFP until 14dpo even on a frer. It all just depends on when the little bean decides to implant.

Swtshae, :dust:! Don't count yourself out yet, the cramping might be implantation!

I had my appointment with the fertility specialist yesterday and my head is still spinning by how quickly things are moving. She did an ultrasound which showed that I hadn't o'd yet (I got a positive opk yesterday morning) but that I have 3 mature follicles and my endometrial lining had actually thickened up to where it was supposed to be. She actually said my lining was "pretty"... I think that's the first time since I've been on Clomid that I've heard something positive about my lining :happydance: We looked at DH's sperm analysis results and everything looks good there, the only thing that's not great is the viscosity. But then she did a cervical mucous test (it's called a postcoital exam, that kinda weirded me out a bit) where she tests the cervical mucous to see if there are still swimmers living in it and she said that I barely have any cervical mucous. She thinks that's a result of the Clomid, especially since I've been on it for five cycles now. She said that even though everything else looks great, without more cervical mucous it's very unlikely I'll get pregnant this cycle because the little swimmers just won't get up there. So she suggested we go ahead and do an IUI this cycle because I already have the follicles and the lining, we just need to get the swimmers up to my egg. She does want to do an HSG if this cycle doesn't work, but I guess they only do HSGs before you o so nothing gets messed up. FX I won't need one! So DH and I talked about it (A LOT) and he's hesitant because of the cost, nothing with infertility is covered with our insurance. But we decided to go ahead and do it this cycle. So I went in this morning for bloodwork and they called to say today is the day for our IUI. DH just left to do his part and I'm about to head over there too. I can't believe how fast this is moving. And I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I can't help it! :wacko:


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck stayhopeful! Please let me know how the iui goes because i will be doing it if af shows her face in the next few days. Afm no sign of af yet. I have pains on my left side where the tubes are and i am so paranoid with every twinge because i am at a higher risk for an ectopic. Im also have left side back pain on and off but im not sure if i pulled something or if its related to ttc. Have any of you ladies experienced back pain thats toward the sides?


----------



## Swtshae

Good luck stayhopeful! It sound like it was meant to be. I hope you get your BFP. I'll also be going that route if I don't get my BFP this month. I'm so nervous all while trying to stay calm. I have had cramps off and on. Just hope AF doesn't show her face. 

Please keep me updated and I'll do the same.


----------



## StayHopeful

Well the IUI wasn't too bad... the most uncomfortable part was the speculum. They have to open it quite a bit wider than they do for a pap smear and they have to get it in the exact right place, so it was about 10 minutes of them poking around down there before they actually did the IUI, which wasn't bad at all. I just felt a little pressure for that part. I'm cramping now that I'm home, but it's mostly over my right ovary so I think that may be from the 3 follicles releasing instead of the IUI. I didn't realize that I also have to start a bunch of drugs afterwards too. Tonight I start an estrogen supplement, I start a progesterone supplement at the end of the week and I'm doing a mini-shot of HCG next week. I really hope this is it!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh and Hope I usually get back pain around o and right before AF, it's usually behind my ovaries.


----------



## Swtshae

That doesn't sound too bad at all! Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies. How has everyone been? Well af got me this past satuurday so i went in to see my RE today. He gave me clomid 50mg (same as i was taking before) except i take it days 5-9 instead of 3-7. He did an us and everthing looked good. He couldnt see my tubes which actually is a good thing so im a little bit more hopeful for this month! Going back next thurs for an us again to see when we schedule the iui. :)


----------



## Swtshae

Good luck. I hope everything works out for you. I'll be in the same boat as you. The only thing is I don't think I'll be able to see the specialist for a couple of months. 

We've decided to just continue to do what we were doing prior to the clomid and everything. I'm going to relax a bit and not use preseed or OPKs and just enjoy my husband. It's a reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet. Though I don't know what it is yet, I know it's a reason. I'm going back to work soon so I'm just going to relax and enjoy...


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies. How has everyone been? Well af got me this past satuurday so i went in to see my RE today. He gave me clomid 50mg (same as i was taking before) except i take it days 5-9 instead of 3-7. He did an us and everthing looked good. He couldnt see my tubes which actually is a good thing so im a little bit more hopeful for this month! Going back next thurs for an us again to see when we schedule the iui. :)

Good luck, Hope! FX for you this month! I'm 7 dpiui and took my hCG mini dose today, which means I can't take a home pregnancy test. I have to wait two more weeks to find out...argh!


----------



## StayHopeful

Just got my progesterone level back, 82. That's with progesterone suppositories, but the nurse was still very optimistic.


----------



## sasha0430

Wow lots have been going on this thread since I was here last... Sorry for all of you that AF got...Witch can be such a mood downer...there is not much I can say to make it any better except hang in there and hope next cycle is your cycle. 

AFM...I have got my progesterone levels for this month...4.69 :cry:...I am so very bummed that I did not even ovulate. I was on 150mg of Clomid this month...I have appointment with RE on 14th of August it is right about when I start my period so maybe I will not be wasting any time so that we can start something new I am afraid of the price though...we shell see...

Hope everyone else has better luck...GL and lots of baby dust...


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> Just got my progesterone level back, 82. That's with progesterone suppositories, but the nurse was still very optimistic.

That is a great number!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I am going to mention progesterone to my RE next week and see if it will hurt to take it or not. A part of me feels that my progesterone drops too soon after ovulation and that's why implantation can't occur? Just my theory but doesn't hurt to ask, right? I start my clomid once again tonight. Hope this cycle is our cycle!!!

Sasha I'm so sorry about your levels. I have heard other women on here say that clomid never helped them so their doc changed there med to something else...maybe that's something you can ask your doc? :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, Hope! I've had my progesterone checked once before and it was 42 without the supplements, but it sounds like all of these hormones are standard for my FS with an IUI. Because my levels are good I don't have to take the second hCG mini-dose, which means I don't have to wait quite as long to find out... The waiting is driving me nuts! I just feel like so many things fell into place this time. Getting in to see the FS so quickly, o'ing 2 days late so it just happened to be the perfect time for an IUI, it actually saved us quite a bit of money too because my regular OB had done all of my Clomid monitoring for the first half of my cycle and my insurance covers it with his office, but not with the FS. So I feel like maybe it's meant to be... But I don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## MLupian

Hey ladies,

I really need your help. I am still on my tww currently at 10dpo have had AF cramps and backache since 8dpo so of course I tested! I think I got something but don't want to get my hopes up. I also tested 9dpo and this morning they all kind of look the same very...very faint lines.

Shouldn't they be getting darker or is it too soon.

Could it be an evap line 3 days in a row?
 
I'm going crazy here. Called my ob waiting back for a response to see if I should go do bloodwork.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120813_180200.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hope1409

i def see something but its hard to tell if there is color to it or not. i have read those tests are famous for evap lines so i would wait and test again in 2 days....hopefully its your BFP :)


----------



## StayHopeful

I agree with Hope. FX for you!

AFM, I think AF is on her way. I've been cramping all day and every time I go to the bathroom I expect to see AF, but nothing so far. I took a hpt this morning and bfn, but it was a first repsonse rapid result and those aren't very sensitive. My blood test is tomorrow morning so I guess one way or another I'll know for sure then.


----------



## StayHopeful

:bfn: on my blood test :cry:


----------



## egg muffin

Hi everybody!
Just could not log in as a very close best friend of mine passed away, n it has been all the way so sad tragic n depressing... That I couldn't think of anything..
I'm on round 4 0f 50mg clomid 5 days late for periods as last month but not taking ny test as I fear it will be negative as the previous cycle God Forbid. Have no symptoms so far. Just bbs look a bit softer n tender,fuller n tummy no bloating but seems fuller all the time.
I started drinking spearmint tea recently. I've heard it's known to reduce testosterones in pcos women.
I ve some fears I've heard even if someone with pcos are ovulating on clomid but still not pregnant, their high androgens can affect their chances of conceiving. FS would want me to take it alone for complete 6 cycles before they do HSG or something in combination with ovulation induction. 
Hope you're all doing well. @ hope 1409 nice to hear about ur IUI , fingers crossed for you. I can't wait , if it was in my hands could've straight away gone for IUI :( without even have to wait this long to get there..
xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry to hear about your friend, egg muffin!


----------



## Rynie

Hi All!
Im new to this posting in forum business! Sorry to everyone that has had misery & loss...i really feel for you. No-one should ever have to go through such sadness

My story is my husband & I are both 28 years old & have been ttc for 14 months or so. I've just completed 2 rounds of clomid. First month was on 50mg and i ovulated on day 17 making it a 32 day cycle. No pregnancy that month. Second month was 100mg and i ovulated again on day 17 also making it another 32 day cycle. No pregnancy again. Im currently on day 1(af came today) of my 3rd cycle. Seing my doctor tomorrow and i know she'll give me clomid again this month but increasing it again to 150mg. I really like the name of this thread...3rd times a charm....I hope so!!!! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, Rynie! :dust:


----------



## sasha0430

So I have gone to RE yesterday....and left cryingI have just recently started seeing REbefore that I was prescribed Clomid for 5 months and it did not work for meit has actually messed me upI only had 21 day progesterone check with it and no ultra sounds.so when I have seen RE he has told me to get my CD 3 blood work done and I was scheduled for ultra sound to make sure things are going on no cysts and suchwell my blood work showed that now I have hypothyroidismI believe Clomid caused that since my thyroid was fine when they did blood work a year agoRE said probably not but who knowsso now I am on meds for thatalso my blood work showed that I have low egg reservehe did not explain much just said he did not expect to see that in the women my age (34) and has sent me for more blood worknot really explained what that meansI goggled it and I should have known better then to do thatanyhow u/s showed two cysts that RE referred as huge when he was talking to resident studentI was like what do you mean hugeHe said about 5mm or 6mm anyway again I have no idea what that meansall I know now is that I have waited $140.00 on Femara this month as I have already taken it since he has gave it to me because he did not anticipate this many problems as he considers me to be young &#61514;..also I have to get my thyroid under control and am going for another u/s in October to see if the cysts are gonehe believes it was from Clomid and is hoping they will go away if not I have to go back on birth controlWHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!...birth control but I do not have time for that time is ticking I JUST WANT A BABYIs that to much to ask forI swear this is turning into a nightmareo yea and as I was leaving there was a lady in the car with an infant that was chewing on a cigarette packREALLY!!!! What in the world is going onanyway thanks for letting me ventI am just very tired and existedall I want to do is curl up in a ball and cry but got to workI hope beach trip in September will help me relax some and forget about all thisGL to all of you and I will check once in a while to see those BFPs


----------



## egg muffin

Welcome Rynie on your journey , @Sasha please don't feel sad, don't lose hope , u know everything happens for a reason, maybe if you go on the pill n come back to clomid afterwards you might get your miracle , may be its a road to your destination. 
Be happy n cheerful. I too cried a lot today I don't know y even on clomid we r not making love regularly as much as we used to do without it. N today my crack MIL has been upsetting me even more, u know asking all the time abt the baby thing. 
Had a confrontation , I don't understand but now day by day it's getting beyond my control n I'm becoming a freak. I'm really getting frustrated, it's now 16 months that we're trying and everyone around us seems to be discussing n talking bout it...


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, how is everyone coming along? I have been off the boards for a while, trying to take a more relaxed approach. My iui last month never happened. Long story short, my bloodwork came back showing I had hep c which is no way possible, so my RE sent me to a specialist and he redid all bloodwork and did liver ultrasound and everything came back normal. Because I had already taken the clomid in prep for iui, my dh and I decided to try naturally to not "waste" a clomid cycle. In the past clomid gave me 31 day cycles and today I am on cd32 and no sign of af. I tested Monday but bfn. I don't know when I ovulated because I didn't track anything. It felt amazing not being so "crazed" over ovulation sticks and bding on certain days, etc. This month was really calm, no symptom spotting, no website searches....so now I'm still waiting, if no af by Friday, I will test again.

How is everyone else doing? And welcome to all the new gals!!:hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome back, hope! So glad your relaxed cycle helped and fx that AF stays away!

My first IUI didn't work, which I was really disappointed about. We originally planned for this month to be a natural cycle and I did an HSG a few weeks ago (normal). But when I went in on day 12 for an ultrasound, I didn't have any mature follicles. My RE added letrozole and I went back in yesterday, it didn't really help. The doctor said it was just too late in the cycle and we have to wait for the next one. My lh was really high but my progesterone was low, so she didn't want to add on any more meds or anything. She told us not to bd because I may still ovulate but with low progesterone, my body wouldn't support a pregnancy very well and I'd most likely have another miscarriage. I go back a week from tomorrow to see what my bloodwork looks like and then the doctor will decide if I should wait for AF naturally or whether she should induce it. Next cycle I'll do a combination of letrozole and injectibles, then another IUI. I'm having a really hard time with finding out this cycle was a bust. My would-have-been due date is the 20th, so this was my last chance to be pregnant before then. I'm just really struggling.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? It has been queit here lately, hopefully we have some bfp news to share?? 

Afm, had my very first iui on friday. It was clomid+trigger+iui so i really hope we get lucky the first time. If i hated the tww before, i really hate it now!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi, Hope! Fx for your IUI! :dust:

Right now I'm waiting on AF, which should show up any day. Then I'll do Letrozole and injectibles with an IUI. I'm feeling very impatient right now. It was a hard week. Thursday would have been my due date and that was rough :cry:


----------



## Hope1409

How's everyone doing? Nothing new to report here other than I'm nearing the end of my tww. I will be testing Friday to find out if our first iui worked. This is really stressful stuff, lol. Next week is our 4 year wedding anniversary so getting a bfp would be the greatest gift in the world! Really hoping we get blessed :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx for you, hope! AF came for me on Fri, so I'm doing letrozole and injectibles this week and then my 2nd IUI next week.


----------



## sasha0430

Well I am not even sure where to start and how with this email. Still little in shock. last time I wrote I was told that I have cysts, messed up thyroid and my egg supply was depleting fast and was told if cysts are not gone then I will have to go on BC so I was scheduled for next appointment which was yesterday. By the way my last period was on 8-22-2012. So while I was there doc comes in and tells me that we needed to start thinking about IVF or donor eggs or donor embryo because apparently my blood work was so screwed up and I was losing eggs fast. He also said that I probably did not start my period because I am pre-menopausal. Whole time he is talking he is doing vaginal ultrasound and then he said wait a minute you are PREGNANT...WHAT!!! I got to see a heartbeat and he thinks I am about 5 weeks and few days. I got my blood work done and have to go back in two weeks for ultrasound where he will be able to tell me more about time and EDD. Instead of BC I got progesterone pills. I have also taken a pregnancy test when I got home because I have never had BFP and I have bought one that says pregnant. I know it is still early but he said that after he sees a heart beat chances of miscarriage are lower but it can happen. I guess I am not going to worry about that. I am going to enjoy it. I did not take a test because I did not feel any different and since on Clomid my cycles were messed up anyway and honestly did not want to see BFN. I had cramps like AF was coming but she never came.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, Sasha!!! That is amazing news!!!!


----------



## Hope1409

OMG congrats Sasha that is amazing news!!!! I am wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Stayhopeful, do you have any dates set for your second IUI? Maybe we can be cycle buddies once again :) I went to my RE yesterday and he upped my clomid to 100mg. Turns out all these months taking 50mg only gave me one follie, so he wants to see how I do with the 100. I go back Tuesday to see follie size and then we decide then if I will have my IUI on Wed or Thurs.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> Stayhopeful, do you have any dates set for your second IUI? Maybe we can be cycle buddies once again :) I went to my RE yesterday and he upped my clomid to 100mg. Turns out all these months taking 50mg only gave me one follie, so he wants to see how I do with the 100. I go back Tuesday to see follie size and then we decide then if I will have my IUI on Wed or Thurs.

I actually have my second IUI tomorrow morning! I went in for a scan yesterday and it showed two mature follicles. My lining is still a little thin, so the nurse told me to take baby asprin, and the doctor wanted me to do one additional day of my injectible medicine (menopur). I did my Ovidrel trigger shot tonight and I go in tomorrow morning for my IUI. Depending on my progesterone level in the morning, they may recommend a second IUI on Thursday morning too. Do you mean next Tuesday, a week from today, when you're talking about dates? I hope the 100mg Clomid is just what you need! I'm glad to have a cycle buddy :hugs: We're both due for our bfp!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Ya I meant next Tuesday...sorry for the confusion. That is good that your follies are looking good. You will be a few days ahead of me in our cycles , but you are right...we so deserve our bfp already. Let go and let God :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

:flower: hello ladies,

room for one more clomid buddy?

I was put on fertomid-50 by my doc back in June and i got pregnant first time. but MC in July :cry: and was given the go ahead to start with fertomid again this cycle...I'm on cd17 today...and got a +OPK on cd14 and cd15(first time using OPKs aswell) 

it would be nice to share this journey with you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi Ladies I will be starting clomid next month after my HSG clears everything. I know I'm new to the clomid bunch, but was hoping I could get some advice from ladies who have already been using it. Like what kind of side effects did you have? I've never been pregnant and I'm 31.


----------



## MummyWant2be

cntrygrl said:


> Hi Ladies I will be starting clomid next month after my HSG clears everything. I know I'm new to the clomid bunch, but was hoping I could get some advice from ladies who have already been using it. Like what kind of side effects did you have? I've never been pregnant and I'm 31.

 I've only has hot flushes ans abdomin pains...its best to take clomid right before bed time :thumbup:


----------



## Hope1409

Welcome ladies and good luck on your clomid journeys :) For me, I was on 50mg for 6 months and took it at 8pm and had no side effects other than dry cm. I made sure I used Pree-seed for that when bding. This month is my first month on 100mg and I take it at 9pm and the only thing I have mentioned are the hot flushes. They last for less than 5 mins and they go away. Some women get the side effects really bad, but for me it's bearable....anything for my bfp :)


----------



## StayHopeful

I did Clomid for 5 cycles and got hot flashes and mood swings. I also had a thin endometrial lining and very little CM. The first time I went to the FS, she commented on the lack of CM and said that was probably a big reason why Clomid hadn't worked for me so far. I was also on only 25mg because I was very sensitive to it, even with that low dose I was always getting at least two follicles that ovulated. Now I'm on Letrozole and have plenty of CM. I did an IUI yesterday and another one this morning, so I'm officially in my TWW.


----------



## cntrygrl

Oooh FX'ed for you StayHopeful :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck Stayhopeful!!! Hopefully this is your golden ticket :) clomid dried me out too so i wonder if that has something to do with all failed cycles. We used preeseed but maybe it wasnt enough? I will have mu iui next week so i will be right behind ya :)


----------



## sasha0430

Good luck Stayhopeful...lots and lots of baby dust to you...

Hope1049 same goes for you when you have your IUI next week...

And everyone else lots and lots of baby dust


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies, and good luck Hope on your IUI next week! It wasn't quite as painful for me this time...

I've been insanely busy at work, which has probably been good because I haven't really had the time to sit down and worry about this tww. I'm just having a hard time feeling positive this month. One minute I do, but the next minute I feel like it hasn't worked so far, what makes this month different? :cry:


----------



## Hope1409

Busy is good Stayhopeful. It can keep your mind off of the symptom spotting, lol. I will find out what the game plan is tomorrow after my ultrasound. I really think that I am mentally and physically starting to shut down with this whole ttc business. Not only have we drained our bank accounts, but my mental and physical state of being is not what it use to be. 16 months ttc after my mc was not something that ever crossed my mind.


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck on your ultrasound tomorrow, hope! I completely understand where you're coming from about starting to shut down. We haven't been trying nearly as long as you, so I can't even imagine. The financial burden since we started with the FS has been a whole new level of stress too. Once we made the switch from my regular Gyn, nothing is covered under insurance.

:dust: for you tomorrow!


----------



## Hope1409

Well ladies, my iui is set for tomorrow! i was not expecting it so quick, i thought for sure i would have until thurs or fri, but doc saw 2 nice follies on each side (19 and 14 on the R and 16 and 14 on the L), did a urine test to see my LH and he said i was getting ready to surge. so i triggered right there on the spot and have to go in tomorrow morning for the iui. i really pray that this second time around works!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

FX'ed for you Hope!!! Wishing you lots of babydust and an easy procedure.


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx, hope!


----------



## sasha0430

Good luck Hope1409...:thumbup:


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks ladies. I will find out on halloween if tje second iui worked. DH swimmers had better motility today so im hoping that will do the trick :)


----------



## egg muffin

Hi ladies. 
Just to drop in a quicK update, I was on he 5 the sycle of clomid unofficially the 6th as I'd a month off too,tested a day before AF was due n got a positive hpt. Its still early but I'm very scared too. I think the thing that helped was ovulation tracking that we did privately this month. I'm super tired n nauseous . I pray for all of u to get your bfps real soon Amen . N please pray that its a sticky bean ... 
Wishing all of u loads of Baby Dust !!!!!


----------



## egg muffin

Are u all tracking your Ovulation? You know I swear by Clear Blue Digital ovulation tests. It gav me a smiley right at the same time my sonographer detected on the ultrasound. Pls do give it a try if our looking for an alternative o scans. I'm really hoping n praying for Everyone to get their bfps :)


----------



## Hope1409

Egg muffin your news made me sooo happy! :happydance: congrats! As for opk, I have been using that every month since ttc....love it! I am 11dpiui today and really feel positive this month but who knows. I will be testing in a few days so I will keep you all posted. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, egg muffin!

Another bfn for me. I'm devastated and having a really hard time bouncing back this month. We're talking about taking a ttc break. I just feel like it will never happen.


----------



## egg muffin

Hi stay hopeful n hope 1409!! Firstly u must stay positive. But it isn't as easy as it sounds I understand .. I've been thru the same roller coaster of emotions n frustrations . U know u shd try n be optimistic , it will happen when it's supposed to happen. U know this month we'd already given up, I didn't even bother think about clomid as my parents were visiting me n I've been so excited so I forgot it almost. Was shocked n thrown into tears when saw the line. U know pcos ppl should never ever give up. 

Trust it Will happen for u too n really soon 

I'm so praying for u xoxo


----------



## Hope1409

Well i had really high hopes last night as i was 14dpiui and no sign of af....sure enough she arrived bright and early this morning. Looks like her flight had a little delay...uggh! 

So I will be doing my last iui this month and if no bfp this go around, we are going to go the natural way. Maybe i will look into soy isoflaves to replace the clomid? I am just so tired of it all. Hope you ladies are well :)


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, Hope! :hug: FX for you this round!

AFM, it's been a rough week. DH and I went in for a consult with our FS on Monday, she told us that basically our next option is IVF. She said it wouldn't hurt to try one more IUI cycle, but I've done quite a few cycles of ovulation induction and the fact that it hasn't worked yet for no apparent reason is concerning. She said that not all the cycles I did were idea, especially the Clomid cycles with my regular gyno, which is why she thought another IUI cycle might be worth it, but she thinks that IVF will be our best chance. It was really hard to hear, I had no idea we were at that point yet. DH and I went home Monday night to think about it and ended up getting in a big fight. He doesn't want to do another round of IUI right now, he wants to take a break. I thought I did, but I couldn't stand the idea of not trying this month especially if it's our last month before we move toward IVF. And we're not sure about IVF, I know the chances are better but it's so expensive. We argued Monday night and Tuesday morning, I was so upset Tuesday I was sick to my stomach but then discovered I had a stomach bug. We ended up deciding to do one last round of IUI this month. The FS wants us to skip the oral drugs and only do Menopur injections. If this month doesn't work, we'll talk about IVF and decide if we want to do it, then start saving for either that or adoption. I also had a hysterosonography test on Tuesday, which was normal. I'm just trying not to freak out about the fact that this is my last chance before IVF...


----------



## Hope1409

Oh Hun I am so sorry! Trust me I have been where you are in regards to IVF and I suffered many weeks of anxiety attacks. Our next step is IVF also but there is no way we can afford it now and I am not mentally ready either. You and I both got pregnant naturally once, so I feel like we can do it again, it's just our bodies need a break. Maybe all of our ttc stress is having a negative affect on our bodies? I think most specialists say IVF is because of the success rate but I honestly think we can do it again without. I was googling the other night how long it takes to fall pregnant after a mc and I read on one post that taking up to a year after a mc is still considered normal. Just because you fell pregnant easy the first time doesn't give you a head start......reading that kind of made me feel better. 

How do the menpour injections work? Are they expensive in comparison to clomid and trigger?


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, Hope. I just can't seem to wrap my mind around all of it. A year ago we were just starting to think about ttc, now I've had a mc and we're being told that we should pursue IVF. I'm just overwhelmed and honestly, kind of terrified. It's such a huge financial committment. There's no way we could afford it right now, we'd have to save up until the summer at least. I agree with you about getting pregnant naturally. We'll definitely keep ttc naturally if we decide to wait and do IVF. I know that with PCOS you sometimes have a weak ovulation, which may have happened last time. I most likely just wasn't producing enough progesterone to support the pregnancy. So I'm kind of afraid to try completely on my own. My FS says that she monitors me every month in the meantime though and she'll check my progesterone level, so if I do o and it's weak she'll put me on progesterone supplements for the rest of that month just in case.

The menopur injections are definitely expensive in comparison to everything else. Each vial of Menopur is about $75 at the mail-order pharmacy I use. Right now I'm using 2 vials a day for 6 days. It comes as a vial of liquid and a vial of powder, you mix the two and then inject them in the same place you inject the Ovidrel. I haven't really noticed side effects, the Letrozole and Menopur are nothing compared to the mood swings, hot flashes, and panic attacks I was having on Clomid! The doctor thinks that the Menopur should help with my lack of CM and thin lining too. On Letrozole and Menopur last month I had a lot of CM but still a thin lining, this month I'm just doing Menopur.


----------



## egg muffin

So sorry to hear that hope. Fingers crossed for u. Hope u conceive very soon the natural way, give it a try as I've heard loads of stories of ppl coming off clomid n Bam,,, !!!! 
Good luck sweetheart 
x


----------



## StayHopeful

How's everyone doing? Any news?

I had my 3rd and final IUI today, I had to do a trigger shot twice because I didn't o after the first one. But my levels started to rise today so the nurse thinks I will o tonight. DH had 215 million swimmers and my lining is finally 8mm, so maybe tho month will work out?


----------



## Hope1409

Everything sounds good Stayhopeful! Dh numbers sound really good. Hopefully this final round of iui will be your golden ticket :)

Nothing new with me. I take my last clomid tonight and i go back on thursday for follie check. Most likely i will have my iui on friday. This 100mg is really doing a number on me tonight...im getty blurred vision and slightly dizzy. Thats a side effecr right?


----------



## StayHopeful

That's no fun, Hope! I've heard that's a Clomid side effect, but I never had it. I also never went above 50mg though. GL with your collie check!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Are there any updates? Nothing new with me, I had my third and final iui on the 16th so I will find out Saturday if it worked or not. I had two follies at 23 mm on my right so I'm hoping for the best. If af shows up, we will be taking the natural approach until further notice as IVF is too expensive and we pay it all out of pocket. My cousins wife is getting induced tomorrow and next weekend is my cousins baby shower...oh and this past weekend was my best friends baby shower....fun stuff right -smh-


----------



## Swtshae

I totally understand how you feel. We've been trying for almost 2 years still nothing. Last weekend, one of my good friends told me she was pregnant. Guess how many months it took??? One! I just don't understand. I acutally called today to try clomid again for 3 cycles. If that doesn't work, then I'm not sure what to do. I'm not a huge fan of the whole IUI process and definitely not a fan of the IVF stuff. We'll see though. It's quite hard to be positive month after month. I had no symptoms this past cycle during my TWW so I thought that was a good sign. AF showed up today while I was at work...two days early!!!! 

Oh well. There is nothing I can do. Just trying to get it to God, but that's hard as well. 

Good luck with your IUI! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Swtshae. I was not a huge fan of IUI either but it wasn't so bad and IVF just really scares me, but at the end of the day I will exhaust all options to give myself and dh our baby. We never know where our journey is going to lead and I hate when women who fall pregnant so easily make comments that you just want to slap them in the face! ughh, I know 3 people as well who only took 1 month to get pregnant (two cousins and my best friend) and they are all due 1 month apart...actually one of my cousins is having her baby today! I just never imagined it would take this long, especially since i fell pregnant the 3rd cycle the first time around before the mc. 

Sorry af got you....hopefully you will get a nice xmas or new years surprise :)


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, hope! My blood test yesterday was negative, so now I'm waiting for AF. That was our last cycle before IVF, so I'm devastated. We'll most likely do it, but I want to start saving now and do it this summer (I'm a teacher so we have to do it at a time when I'm off work) and DH doesn't want to put that much financial stress on us and wants to wait longer. I can't stand the idea of waiting any longer. We got in a huge fight and I spent the night at a friends house, first time I've done that since we got married. We're doing okay now but still haven't resolved anything. It's been a really rough few days. I just can't wrap my head around all of it. I was pregnant less than a year ago and now it's IVF or adoption.


----------



## Swtshae

StayHopeful, so sorry to hear about your stressful last couple of days. :hugs:

I can only imagine the strain it's putting on your marriage. Typically life situations do that, especially when they're not going as planned and expected. In total, how long have you guys been trying? I would think that at some point you guys would get pregnant again and wouldn't need IVF as an option being that you mentioned you were pregnant before. When we went to the fertility specialist and they mentioned the price of an IVF, we knew immediately that wasn't an option. Hopefully, you guys won't have to do that. 


This is one area of my life that I truly feel I have no control over and just at a loss for words. Though my husband and I are trying so hard to stay positive about it and haven't reached the point of IUIs and IVFs, I want so badly to give him a child. Shoot, he wants one more than I do! It just literally saddens me. I'm just not sure what to do anymore!


----------



## Hope1409

im so sorry stayhopeful!!! did you do 2 or 3 iui's and do you remember the follie sizes at all? sorry if you mentioned it before, i havent had a chance to read back. i am dreading the next few days as well because i know, come saturday, i am going to be either extremely excited that i got a bfp OR im gonna curl in a ball and cry my eyes out for the rest of the weekend. 

you and i are very similar in that we both fell pregnant once naturally, only to mc....so deep down i feel like we will be able to conceive again naturally. i think we are putting too much stress on our bodies and that is working against us more than anything. maybe these few months ahead for you will be more "relaxed" and you will get your bfp even before you consider ivf.


----------



## sasha0430

Swtshae said:


> I totally understand how you feel. We've been trying for almost 2 years still nothing. Last weekend, one of my good friends told me she was pregnant. Guess how many months it took??? One! I just don't understand. I acutally called today to try clomid again for 3 cycles. If that doesn't work, then I'm not sure what to do. I'm not a huge fan of the whole IUI process and definitely not a fan of the IVF stuff. We'll see though. It's quite hard to be positive month after month. I had no symptoms this past cycle during my TWW so I thought that was a good sign. AF showed up today while I was at work...two days early!!!!
> 
> Oh well. There is nothing I can do. Just trying to get it to God, but that's hard as well.
> 
> Good luck with your IUI! I hope you get your BFP!

Hey Swtshae...have you tried Femara before...I was on Clomid for 5 cycles and did not work for me at all...I was on Femara during my August cycle when I was told by RE that we are probably not going to be able to conceive on our own due to all kinds of stuff he has found in blood work and I also developed cyst from Clomid...o yea and he has put me on thyroid meds as that was messed up as well...so when I have gone to get my cysts checked to see if they have disappeared and as he was telling me again that I needed to be more proactive and was giving me pamphlets on IVF...he did not even entertain idea of IUI because apparently my eggs are not very goodso while he was doing a U/S to check and see if cyst have cleared up I have found out I was 6weeks and 2days pregnantit was a very nice surprise since I did not think it would ever happen because we were not finically able to do IVFand have been trying for about two years and never had BFPFemara is sometimes not covered by insurance but someone on one of these threads has told me that if you have Costco near you it only costs $12 for genericMine was genericI was not even suppose to take them but he did not do u/s before prescribing them as we have just gone for consultationif he has seen the cyst he would have not prescribed it to mewith all that said not sure if it was Femara or thyroid meds or just my eggs going we will show you or lots of praying or combination of all but something worked and I am glad as this was also putting so much stress on our marriageand I have became a person that I did not want to be

Lots and lots and lots of baby dust to all on this thread...and praying for lots of BFP's


----------



## StayHopeful

Swtshae, we started trying a year ago next week. I came off the pill, o'd 3 weeks later, and mc at 5 weeks. Then I went in for a 6-week follow-up after my mc and hadn't o'd so my doctor did some tests and we found out about my PCOS. One symptom, low progesterone, may have been what caused my mc. So I started on Clomid for 5 rounds, then started with the fertility specialist. This was my 3rd IUI. We'll definitely keep trying while we save, and I'm going to start Metformin to hopefully regulate my cycles a bit. I'll also go in to the FS on CD21 each time to check my progesterone. That way if I o they can give me progesterone supplements and if not they can induce a period. IVF is definitely expensive. Right now we've been spending about $1500-2000 a month between monitoring, IUIs, and meds. So I want to try and save that much each month and do IVF this summer. But money has been really tight and DH is tired of that, he wants to relax a bit more with money so we take longer and save less each month. We haven't really looked into adoption yet. I'm adopted so I know how well it works, but even then it's hard to take the step saying I may not carry my own child.

Hope, I have everything crossed for you! This was my third IUI. I had an 18mm follicle and another one that was 12 at my scan that may have released as well. I am going to try to relax a bit more now. I feel like TTC has taken over my life. I don't want to plan too far in advance for thing in case of a bfp, don't have a glass of wine or a coke or very much chocolate, I don't work out very hard so my heart rate doesn't get above 140... I'm going to try to get out of that mindset. I'd really like to get back into working out, PCOS makes me really struggle with weight and I'd like to lose about 30lbs. My FS hasn't been worried about my weight, but it would help my body image a lot.

The whole thing just sucks.


----------



## Swtshae

Sasha, thank you for that information. I'm actually going to the fertility specialist tomorrow for ultrasound, bloodwork and clomid so I'll ask about femera instead. Especially because in the past the clomid did give me a fibroid which caused my cycles to be very painful and heavy. I'll let you know what is decided tomorrow after my appointment. 

StayHopeful, sounds like you guys have been through a lot trying to get pregnant. We haven't come to terms at the fact that an IUI may be something we have to do. The fertility doctor felt that we should get pregnant on our own, but since that hasn't happened yet, I'm just very hopeless. 

We'll see how this next cycle goes. It would be wonderful to have a BFP bringing in the new year!!!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies. I started this thread almost a year ago and in my case my third round of clomid wasnt the charm...instead my third iui was!!! I got my bfp a week ago after 15 months ttcal. 

Stayhopeful please so not give up. Our situations are very similar and i know in my gut you will fall pregnant naturally again, no ivf needed. Take the time you wanted for yourself and once your ready try again. I am praying for you :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, Hope!!! I am so excited for you! I was really hoping that the fact you didn't post right away meant it was good news! Have a happy and healthy nine months and keep us posted on how everything is going!

Yay!!!!!


----------



## egg muffin

Hey @ hope , massive congratulations to u n ur family , I'm really so happy for you . Still early days be very careful n look after ur self well. Eat plenty ;) 
@ stay hopeful see there's another example in front of you, please do Not give up, if u conceived in the past , u obviously CAN conceive AGAIN! Hang in there, some times it's all a matter of luck even if everything's going fine , u still don't conceive , pls adopt a carefree attitude towards it ( like I did - have always been such a pessimist ) it will happen. 

Stress is only going to make it more difficult . I suggest you , to use CLEARBLUE DIGITAL OVULATION TEST , with a smiley. That really helped me. Y not give it a try!!!

Take care everybody !!!!
xx


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, egg muffin. This month I am just trying to forget about TTC. I just need a break from everything. I used the ClearBlue ovulation test while I was on Clomid before I started going to the FS and I did really like it, the problem is that with my PCOS my cycles are all over the place without Clomid and the ClearBlue sticks are pretty expensive. I've started Metformin to hopefully regulate my cycles a little bit, but in the meantime I have no idea when I'll o. So I'm just temping and checking cm and we'll bd every couple of days to cover our bases. We'll start saving for IVF in January, as soon as we finish paying off our last IUI. And I definitely hope that I will get a bfp naturally in the meantime! I know that a lot of people do, it's just hard to be hopeful about it after bfn after bfn...


----------



## Hope1409

I am very hopeful for you that you will fall pregnant again naturally. I really think our bodies want it so bad that they are rejecting it. I think these next few months not "focusing" on ttc will help a lot. I just know it! :)


----------



## egg muffin

I can understand how u feel . Been thru the same for 17 months we've been trying. I also have pcos n was even irregular on clomid. I even used to doubt whether I o on clomid or not due to irregular periods while being on it . But CB n ultrasound both detected the same day of my o I;e cycle day 15 . N conceived . 
Wish u all the best 
X


----------



## egg muffin

Hey everyone!! 

@stayhopeful how are you doing . Just thought , every time I pop in, there's no new post . So thought to leave a message. I hope @ hop1409 you're ok and well with the baby :) 
xx


----------



## StayHopeful

Hey egg muffin! Good to hear from you! I hope you're doing well!

Still no bfp for me. I started taking Metformin after my last failed IUI and I did o naturally on CD 35, my progesterone even got up to 18.9 with suppositories but I got a bfn. And of course the bfn came on the one-year anniversary of my mc last Fri, so that was really rough. We're still planning on IVF this summer, though I'm still hopeful we'll get a surprise bfp before then! I did go in yesterday to a doctor for an urelated issue and my blood pressure was only 87/55, way lower than my usual 110/70. I've been really tired the past few days, so my doctor told me to go in to my general practitioner and see what's going on. I took Monday off of work and I'll try to get an appointment then.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies its so great to hear from you guys! Egg muffin I'm doing great so far...can't complain. Baby is doing well too, I can't believe I'm practically in second tri. Stayhopeful I know for sure your going to get your surprise BFP and won't need the IVF. I hope you get some answers to why your blood pressure is low. Feel better!!!


----------



## egg muffin

Hey!! Hope our well @ stayhopeful I think u should start doing the ivf thing asap at the same time trying naturally as it can happen n I know it WILL happen for you too !!! 
I've seen so many couples in my family getting Preg past few months who've been trying fr a while. @ hope m happy fr u .best of luck :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone. I saw this thread and then noticed it has been running for a few months. I was wondering how many ladies on here got their bfp on round 3 of clomid?

Im on round 3 at the mo. 50mg cd2-6. It has made my cycle "perfect", as in Ive gone from 52 day cycle to 28 day, ovulating on cd14. My progesterone was 81.1 on cd21! 
But no bfp as of yet. 

Was hoping to hear the round 3 success stories! :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ready2b...I came here thinking the same thing. 

Third cycle...10dpo today AF is due on Friday and I broke down and tested this afternoon...of course bfn.

Really looking for done success stories.


----------



## StayHopeful

egg muffin said:


> Hey!! Hope our well @ stayhopeful I think u should start doing the ivf thing asap at the same time trying naturally as it can happen n I know it WILL happen for you too !!!
> I've seen so many couples in my family getting Preg past few months who've been trying fr a while. @ hope m happy fr u .best of luck :)

Thanks, egg muffin. I haven't o'd yet this cycle, but I'm tracking my bbt and we're dtd every other day in the meantime. We're saving up for IVF, hopefully this summer!


----------



## Hope1409

:hi: to the new ladies. Unfortunately for me it was not the third cycle as you can see in my journal. I took clomid for 4 months before going to an RE and trying for another 3 months with IUI. It did however work on the third try of the IUI and clomid together.

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Unfortunately, the 3rd time wasn't the charm for me either. I went on to try other fertility drugs after Clomid, combined with IUIs, and now we're saving up for IVF. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## tundralife2

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi everyone. I saw this thread and then noticed it has been running for a few months. I was wondering how many ladies on here got their bfp on round 3 of clomid?
> 
> Im on round 3 at the mo. 50mg cd2-6. It has made my cycle "perfect", as in Ive gone from 52 day cycle to 28 day, ovulating on cd14. My progesterone was 81.1 on cd21!
> But no bfp as of yet.
> 
> Was hoping to hear the round 3 success stories! :dust:

Hey there. I am currently waiting on AF to start. I'm only 1 day late but I have had cramps about 2-3 weeks now. I usually get them about a week maybe less b4 :witch::witch::witch: arrives but since taking clomid (100mg) they are happening right after O. I have been given 2 more rounds of clomid so if I start, I will be on round 3. I like the rest of you ladies want this to happen. We are military and have to use the military dr for at least these nexxt 2 rounds of clomid b4 they will send us to a specialist off base. I am 39 years old and have normal periods between 28-30 days. I started using ovulation testing and got a positive in Jan. Even though I feel the :witch: I am keeping my fxd for the :bfp: !!! 

Are you experiencing any side effects, dryness, mood swings? Anything since taking clomid? I'm on 100 mg days 5-9 and completed 2nd cycle on Jan 23. Oh and what are your cycle days and when do you ovulate? I too am hoping to hear some success stories!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

tundralife2 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I saw this thread and then noticed it has been running for a few months. I was wondering how many ladies on here got their bfp on round 3 of clomid?
> 
> Im on round 3 at the mo. 50mg cd2-6. It has made my cycle "perfect", as in Ive gone from 52 day cycle to 28 day, ovulating on cd14. My progesterone was 81.1 on cd21!
> But no bfp as of yet.
> 
> Was hoping to hear the round 3 success stories! :dust:
> 
> Hey there. I am currently waiting on AF to start. I'm only 1 day late but I have had cramps about 2-3 weeks now. I usually get them about a week maybe less b4 :witch::witch::witch: arrives but since taking clomid (100mg) they are happening right after O. I have been given 2 more rounds of clomid so if I start, I will be on round 3. I like the rest of you ladies want this to happen. We are military and have to use the military dr for at least these nexxt 2 rounds of clomid b4 they will send us to a specialist off base. I am 39 years old and have normal periods between 28-30 days. I started using ovulation testing and got a positive in Jan. Even though I feel the :witch: I am keeping my fxd for the :bfp: !!!
> 
> Are you experiencing any side effects, dryness, mood swings? Anything since taking clomid? I'm on 100 mg days 5-9 and completed 2nd cycle on Jan 23. Oh and what are your cycle days and when do you ovulate? I too am hoping to hear some success stories!!Click to expand...

Hi :wave:
Ive been very lucky with side effects thankfully. I take my pill right before bed with my metformin and vits. It seems to have worked at keeping the side effects to a minimum. Some hot flashes the first month but thats it really, cant complain.

However it has caused a bit of dryness. I get a little cm around O but not much. But I never had loads like I see other women describing. Ive been using preseed the last 2 months for this.

Before clomid my cycles were up to 52 days!!! On my first round I O'd on cd18 and had a 30 day cycle, on my second round I O'd on cd14 and had a 28 day cycle. Im hoping for the same again this month.

I was back in with my Ob at the start of this cycle. She isnt upping my clomid dose because its working perfect on 50mg, its just a matter of catching the egg now!!

Best of luck this cycle.Let us know if you get your bfp!! :dust:


----------



## tundralife2

ready2Bmum said:


> tundralife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I saw this thread and then noticed it has been running for a few months. I was wondering how many ladies on here got their bfp on round 3 of clomid?
> 
> Im on round 3 at the mo. 50mg cd2-6. It has made my cycle "perfect", as in Ive gone from 52 day cycle to 28 day, ovulating on cd14. My progesterone was 81.1 on cd21!
> But no bfp as of yet.
> 
> Was hoping to hear the round 3 success stories! :dust:
> 
> Hey there. I am currently waiting on AF to start. I'm only 1 day late but I have had cramps about 2-3 weeks now. I usually get them about a week maybe less b4 :witch::witch::witch: arrives but since taking clomid (100mg) they are happening right after O. I have been given 2 more rounds of clomid so if I start, I will be on round 3. I like the rest of you ladies want this to happen. We are military and have to use the military dr for at least these nexxt 2 rounds of clomid b4 they will send us to a specialist off base. I am 39 years old and have normal periods between 28-30 days. I started using ovulation testing and got a positive in Jan. Even though I feel the :witch: I am keeping my fxd for the :bfp: !!!
> 
> Are you experiencing any side effects, dryness, mood swings? Anything since taking clomid? I'm on 100 mg days 5-9 and completed 2nd cycle on Jan 23. Oh and what are your cycle days and when do you ovulate? I too am hoping to hear some success stories!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :wave:
> Ive been very lucky with side effects thankfully. I take my pill right before bed with my metformin and vits. It seems to have worked at keeping the side effects to a minimum. Some hot flashes the first month but thats it really, cant complain.
> 
> However it has caused a bit of dryness. I get a little cm around O but not much. But I never had loads like I see other women describing. Ive been using preseed the last 2 months for this.
> 
> Before clomid my cycles were up to 52 days!!! On my first round I O'd on cd18 and had a 30 day cycle, on my second round I O'd on cd14 and had a 28 day cycle. Im hoping for the same again this month.
> 
> I was back in with my Ob at the start of this cycle. She isnt upping my clomid dose because its working perfect on 50mg, its just a matter of catching the egg now!!
> 
> Best of luck this cycle.Let us know if you get your bfp!! :dust:Click to expand...

Hi there! Well, AF still hasn't arrived. That is so weird and irritating all at the same time. Weird because that never happens and irritating because if i'm not getting the BFP then I want to start so I can get on my round 3 of clomid. I have this nagging pain in my lower right side. I've already had my appendix out or I would panic. I feel almost crampy though. I did buy a 2 pk of hpt this week on Monday and took one monday night and another on Tuesday. Both were BFN. I am going to wait it out until next Wednesday. If AF doesn't show, I will take another then. I can't get in to my doctor on the air base until Feb 27th. So even if im not preggers, I will have to wait until then to get some provera or something. All i know is I am feeling so bloated, crampy, tired and grumpy. My poor hubby!!!


----------



## egg muffin

It worked for me on round 5 tho I've been ovulating on just 50 mg, the reason probably being I only had my cycle 5 monitored n BAM so pls keep hope it will happen I also have pcos n used Clear Blue digital at the same time with ultrasound tracking. Both pointed the same time n it helped. 
Praying for u all!!!


----------



## egg muffin

Hello , how's everyone doing n hope 1409 how are you n how's bump? When r u due n how are u finding pregnancy. 
Best of luck to all of u!!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

It worked for me on round 4! :happydance:

:dust: to all


----------



## Hope1409

egg muffin said:


> Hello , how's everyone doing n hope 1409 how are you n how's bump? When r u due n how are u finding pregnancy.
> Best of luck to all of u!!!

I'm doing great...I can't complain. My baby girl has been good to me so far :flower: how are you doing....it has been a while since I was last on BnB.


----------



## StayHopeful

So excited for you, Hope! I never did o with Metformin, I start my IVF cycle in a few weeks.


----------



## egg muffin

Stayhopeful I'm praying for you that the IVF WILL WORK FOR U :) @Ready2bmum Congrats!!!! Hun ! great news!!! N hope look after yourself too. So your having a baby girl awe we're keeping it a surprise. 
Tc , xx


----------

